# What’s your favorite nutrient line?



## max316420 (Sep 26, 2019)

So have been using fox farm nutrients for years and I feel that there’s definitely some inconsistencies with grow big (magnesium mostly) and that fox farms feeding charts go way to heavy on the nutes. Thinking about switching to a different line cause I’m finding it impossible to hone in the correct ratios of ff in flowing. What’s your favorite nutrients and why?


----------



## Lund-o (Sep 26, 2019)

I’ve been on the Mega Crop train for a while. Very simple and you’re not paying for water. Works for veg and flower. Lately I’ve been thinking about trying something different for flower. Interested in what other people are using.


----------



## RocketBoy (Sep 26, 2019)

I've been running the GH flora series for years now, I tried others (AN, Megacrop V1&V2, Dutch Master, X nutrients) but I always went back for the GH. I'm going to test out Dyna gro soon, I'm Hoping to find some great results.


----------



## GBAUTO (Sep 26, 2019)

Megacrop worked well for me but it will absorb any ambient humidity so keep it sealed up. 
I switched to Jacks321 last year. Simple, cheap and easy to manipulate ratios.


----------



## Hawaiifire420 (Sep 26, 2019)

Was out of growing for few years and just started back up two years ago. So not to familiar with any new nutrients lines. 

However in my opinion nothing compares to CANNA if you can afford it. Feed low dosage last while. Amazon/eBay have it reasonable priced. 

When I started growing at 17 I bought canna because everyone said it was the best. Pretty much grows the weed for you , some plants do need more nitrogen at times. Either way glad to see them still around and been using for this entire grow. 

Results speak for themselves. Could be a high priced product but I got tired of all organic not producing like I know they could. 


Good luck


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 27, 2019)

Earth Juice has served me well. I prefer organics.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 27, 2019)

I've only used NFTG

never felt any desire to try anything else

people say my dope tastes wonderful


----------



## Thegermling (Sep 27, 2019)

I love how megacrop is a one part nutrient. Horticulture lighting group is about to bust out a nutrient line soon. I hope it’s a one part and maybe cheaper than megacrop.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 27, 2019)

Started with fox farms,general hydro,earth juice & botanocare, I had shit quality with ffof & GE but could have just been me, I did have decent results with earth juice and botanicare. 

moving to dry organics made everything A LOT more easier for me and for health of plants, happy plants = happy harvest.


----------



## LinguaPeel (Sep 28, 2019)

I like to feed da microbes. You dont need ferts, you can feed everything to a culture in a jar and water it in. Your buds won't get bulked out until week 9-10 but it'll actually be finished and give you the fatty acid derivative "entourage effect" high that most people aren't even aware of, thanks to nute lines.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 28, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've only used NFTG
> 
> never felt any desire to try anything else
> 
> people say my dope tastes wonderful


i got sick of nectar, switched to megacrop, and have 0 regrets. only wish I did it sooner.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 28, 2019)

Mega Crop has worked very well.

But I find Jacks/Cal-nit allows more control of elements and ratios.

Still learning as I grow.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 28, 2019)

I've always been real happy with Botanicare Pure Blend Pro. I use that with Earth Juice xatalyst for every feed.


----------



## RocketBoy (Sep 28, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> Mega Crop has worked very well.
> 
> But I find Jacks/Cal-nit allows more control of elements and ratios.
> 
> ...


If only Megacrop would separate the calmag from the main part, it would be more controllable.


----------



## Matt1983NS (Sep 29, 2019)

I use CANNA nutes as well. I’m growing in coco and using the A+B with PK 13/14, rhizotonic, and cannazym. I can’t bring myself to buy the $130+ boost though. I have used it and didn’t notice any difference in yields.


----------



## Ozmap (Sep 29, 2019)

Dirt and Piss, from Wunda Gros Wicked Slash line. Haven't tried their Dump 'n Gro stuff yet. Comes in a 1.25L bottle premixed 60/40, with D&P. Can't decide on the Corn Chunky Bloom or The Mexicana Veg Mix.


----------



## Blue back (Sep 29, 2019)

Hawaiifire420 said:


> Was out of growing for few years and just started back up two years ago. So not to familiar with any new nutrients lines.
> 
> However in my opinion nothing compares to CANNA if you can afford it. Feed low dosage last while. Amazon/eBay have it reasonable priced.
> 
> ...



I'm with Hawaiifire in Canna. If you can afford you'll never be happier.


----------



## max316420 (Sep 29, 2019)

I’ve come to the conclusion I’m definitely switching from fox farm. After reading up ALOT about people’s experiences it seems like their more trouble than their worth. Constant yellowing like 4 weeks into bloom and yes I supplement with calmag. I’ve also found using the schedule burns the shit out of the ladies


----------



## conor c (Sep 29, 2019)

Biobizz


----------



## conor c (Sep 29, 2019)

Blue back said:


> I'm with Hawaiifire in Canna. If you can afford you'll never be happier.View attachment 4401346


Only thing id say is Be careful of the canna flush tho that shit is too easy to over use imo and fucks the taste up easily otherwise for synthetics canna isnt bad


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 29, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> If only Megacrop would separate the calmag from the main part, it would be more controllable.


Right? Man this is a great idea!!! I would definitely go back to MC If I could add my own cal and mag. Wonderful idea bro!!!

I use Masterblend, calnit, mag, silica. All in dry form


----------



## RangiSTaxi (Sep 29, 2019)

Ive had good results with Nutrifield

https://hyalite.co.nz/nutrients/nutrifield.html

https://hyalite.co.nz/additives-nutrient-supplements/nutrifield.html

and i like

https://hyalite.co.nz/additives-nutrient-supplements/flairform.html

Mainly use CMX and Silicamajic

https://hyalite.co.nz/nutrients/grotek.html is great for veg. (but shake the bottle before using, makes them grow like crazy so dont use too much or you will spend a lot of time leaf defoliating)


----------



## Mollywhopper (Sep 29, 2019)

max316420 said:


> So have been using fox farm nutrients for years and I feel that there’s definitely some inconsistencies with grow big (magnesium mostly) and that fox farms feeding charts go way to heavy on the nutes. Thinking about switching to a different line cause I’m finding it impossible to hone in the correct ratios of ff in flowing. What’s your favorite nutrients and why?


Floranova, you'll never want to use anything else


----------



## CannaOG (Sep 29, 2019)

Biocanna is all I will ever use


----------



## Blue back (Sep 29, 2019)

conor c said:


> Only thing id say is Be careful of the canna flush tho that shit is too easy to over use imo and fucks the taste up easily otherwise for synthetics canna isnt bad


Your talking about the Cannazim right. I only use half what it calls for. Last week straight water. Trust me it doesn't do anything to the taste. I use the Coco line 

I just looked up Canna Flush. I didn't even know it existed because it's not on any of their feeding schedules. So you'd have no worries about that stuff.


----------



## Nabbers (Sep 29, 2019)

I had great results with Megacrop before I went organic. I also used their PK boost and candy.


----------



## Blue back (Sep 30, 2019)

CannaOG said:


> Biocanna is all I will ever use[/QUO
> 
> Biocanna is a product of Canna. Good stuff for soil. I use the Coco specific line.


----------



## conor c (Sep 30, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Your talking about the Cannazim right. I only use half what it calls for. Last week straight water. Trust me it doesn't do anything to the taste. I use the Coco line
> 
> I just looked up Canna Flush. I didn't even know it existed because it's not on any of their feeding schedules. So you'd have no worries about that stuff.


Aye makes ur bud taste minty n strange better off with just water cheaper too


----------



## conor c (Sep 30, 2019)

CannaOG said:


> Biocanna is all I will ever use


Im curious ever tried biobizz vs bio canna ? Im curious about there more natural nutes as i prefer organics but ive only ever tried synthetic canna stuff in the past


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 30, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> i got sick of nectar, switched to megacrop, and have 0 regrets. only wish I did it sooner.


What did you not like about Nectar?


----------



## Gond00s (Sep 30, 2019)

Just use megacrop but not the main stuff use the pk and calmag works wonders for me


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 4, 2019)

I tried jacks last couple runs with good success just too much N at the end for me. Back to canna till I get the calnit drop I need around week 5 figured out.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2019)

General Hydroponics three part Flora series, GH CaliMagic (love the ratio of Ca to Mg), Dyna Gro Foliage Pro in veg along with some silica.


----------



## Mcoocoo (Oct 4, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've only used NFTG
> 
> never felt any desire to try anything else
> 
> people say my dope tastes wonderful


I started out years ago using plain soil and local manure, planting up in the hills around here and I have used a few salt based nutrients. I finally settled with Nectar for the Gods. Yes it more work than it needs to be sometimes, but the end product is unlike any other I have grown.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Oct 6, 2019)

Megacrop is like $0.35 per gallon. And works perfectly with cannabis, and is extremely simple to use. It just makes the most sense.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 9, 2019)

Using a new powder brand called Ludicrous Nutrients. You can buy it off Amazon. It’s cheaper than bottle nutes because it isn’t shipped as a liquid.


----------



## Blue back (Oct 9, 2019)

Anyone running True Plant Science? Supposed to compare to Canna at a fraction of the price.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't have a favorite nutrient line. I feed the plant what it needs. In order to do that I use calcium nitrate, a micronutrient blend, monopotassium phosphate, magnesium sulfate, and potassium sulfate. Basically the same ingredients in most nutrient lines. No cool name or fancy labels but the plants don't seem to notice.


----------



## budman111 (Oct 16, 2019)

Canna flores, like the pH neutral Silica in it.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Oct 16, 2019)

I've only used general hydroponics flora series trio with floralicious. Works great for me. But I haven't tried any others to conpare to


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 16, 2019)

budman111 said:


> Canna flores, like the pH neutral Silica in it.


which flores you use?


----------



## budman111 (Oct 16, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> which flores you use?


Aqua Flores


----------



## Steelerdrew79 (Oct 19, 2019)

I’ve always used Emerald Harvest 3 part series at half strength. Cali-magic and have always had great results


----------



## Dr. Who (Oct 24, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> If only Megacrop would separate the calmag from the main part, it would be more controllable.



The K is too damn high also......Inhibits THC production at it's peak and later!


----------



## Dr. Who (Oct 24, 2019)

Tried so many lines over the years....

Been a big water only guy for years but, I have gone back to playing with synthetic's. Only in a fraction of my run space.

Powder - Jack's citrus - rules

Liquids - Botanicare KIND


----------



## kgp (Oct 24, 2019)

Ive been using kelp4less for several years now. Grows every strain I have had well with no deficiency signs at all. Its very cheap and powder so you mix it yourself. Highly recommend the grow and bloom packs, extreme blend and bud hardener. They also have organic amendments as well as custom blends.


----------



## kingzt (Oct 26, 2019)

Anybody use mills with some success?


----------



## AuBadge1951 (Oct 31, 2019)

Early on, I fell for the gimmicks and pretty bottles with nothing to show for it but a hole in my pocket. Found GH Micro/Gro/Bloom and never looked back.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2019)

Hydro-gardens.com

3 parts by mass; 5-11-26 hydroponic mix with micros

2 parts by mass; Calcium nitrate, dissolve separately from above or below

1 part by mass; epsom salt, aka magnesium sulfate. Same stuff you get at Walgreens.

Silly cheap, lasts forever, add whatever you want like fulvics or Triacontanol- or nothing. Works in all media, can dilute to work fine as an adjunct in organic soil if you want.


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Dec 21, 2019)

Ive used AN and Canna over the years but I always end up going back to Plagron- Organics- Alga grow/bloom. They do a green sensation which is a bloom stem for the last 4 weeks. There based in Holland have a very good rep. Highly recommend. I do use PK13/14 from canna which is a bloom stim and got good noticable results.


----------



## InThEwOoDs (Dec 21, 2019)

Ran Cyco nutrients for a few years, loved it, made the switch to Canna on a whim, made it through two very calcium/magnesium deficient harvests under LEDs and now I’m Back with Cyco.


----------



## Birdrussell (Dec 23, 2019)

I've had good results with FF for soil grows. I was having a lot of luck with nutrients out of home depot like Dr. Earth, and such, but I ended up burning my plant with morbloom when I switched to flower. Rookie mistake on my part. Then I kept feeding it like a dumb ass, tough in a more dilute solution. 

I'm growing ponics with advanced nutrients micro, grow, bloom line plus calimagic and armor si from GH. I like the Ph buffers in the AN line. It generally gets pretty close to where i need it to be.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 24, 2019)

BuildASoil has a whole host of products that are absolutely killer. They also last for freaking ages and take all of the pain in the ass guess work out of growing IMO. Not technically a nutrient line, but definitely a stable of killer products. In the rare instances that I feel like my soil needs a boost, I’ll do a 1/2 dose NFTG (I’m 24 days into flower right now and I’ve done this three times total).


----------



## Blue back (Dec 30, 2019)

InThEwOoDs said:


> Ran Cyco nutrients for a few years, loved it, made the switch to Canna on a whim, made it through two very calcium/magnesium deficient harvests under LEDs and now I’m Back with Cyco.


Canna is way better then Cyco in every way. I did a side-by-side with a free sample of Cyco and Canna completely crushed it. But yes you do need to and CalMag at half strength. Especially if using coco. Only thing I have bad to say about Canna nutrients is the price.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Dec 30, 2019)

This is probably super basic, but we've had a lot of success with: *GH Maxi series, GH Cal/Mag & ArmorSi, and GH pH buffers*.

We didn't really use the Armor Si supplement that often.

Pros: _Quality products, sold essentially everywhere for low price. GH also has a number of other supplement and pest/mold controls which makes it something of a one-stop shop. _ 
Cons: _MaxiGro and MaxiBloom are supposed to dissolve rapidly in water. But can actually take some effort to fully dissolve at room temperature._


----------



## Edwardio (Dec 30, 2019)

Canna all day everyday...coco range except Rhizotonic, i use H&G root xcel instead


----------



## Powertech (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm a noob but this is working absolutely fantastic for me
Black Gold Soil
Great White
Botanicare CalMag
DynaGro Pro-TeKt silica
GrowMore 30-10-10 for Veg
GrowMore 0-50-30 for flower


----------



## ismann (Dec 31, 2019)

Regular old MaxiBloom and Cal-Mag.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 31, 2019)

GH Maxi series. Why pay for somebody else's water?


----------



## rob333 (Dec 31, 2019)

max316420 said:


> So have been using fox farm nutrients for years and I feel that there’s definitely some inconsistencies with grow big (magnesium mostly) and that fox farms feeding charts go way to heavy on the nutes. Thinking about switching to a different line cause I’m finding it impossible to hone in the correct ratios of ff in flowing. What’s your favorite nutrients and why?





max316420 said:


> So have been using fox farm nutrients for years and I feel that there’s definitely some inconsistencies with grow big (magnesium mostly) and that fox farms feeding charts go way to heavy on the nutes. Thinking about switching to a different line cause I’m finding it impossible to hone in the correct ratios of ff in flowing. What’s your favorite nutrients and why?


house and garden hands down or hi-gen i use to use canna to pricey and u get the same even better for cheaper with h&g and its dutch them cunts no how to grow not like these scumy yanks that steal ideas and make it there own


----------



## rob333 (Dec 31, 2019)

rob333 said:


> house and garden hands down or hi-gen i use to use canna to pricey and u get the same even better for cheaper with h&g and its dutch them cunts no how to grow not like these scumy yanks that steal ideas and make it there own


fuck soon the plants will start shooting people there u just watch


----------



## rob333 (Dec 31, 2019)

rob333 said:


> fuck soon the plants will start shooting people there u just watch


and they be all like I NO MY RIGHTS


----------



## rob333 (Dec 31, 2019)

rob333 said:


> and they be all like I NO MY RIGHTS


----------



## ismann (Dec 31, 2019)

Quit quoting yourself like a tard and fucking up every thread you walk into.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 31, 2019)

ismann said:


> Quit quoting yourself like a tard and fucking up every thread you walk into.


leave rob alone hes trying his darndest


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm using Green Planets Nutrients 3 part right now as my base, about a year with this brand , its cheap last a decent amount of time and stays stable in my rez. I use it with grodan and Hp pro mix , I have no idea how it responds in soil.


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 31, 2019)

I used mega crop for awhile but it has too much nitrogen in bloom imo. I went back to maxibloom with a kelp additive and I like it much better.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2019)

General Hydroponics 3 part Flora Series. I started with that in 1996 and it's rock solid. I enjoy using DynaGro Foliage Pro in veg since it's an easy 1 part. But GH Flora meets all my needs.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 1, 2020)

I use GH flora 3 part formula with Cali magic, the liquid bloom booster from GH, and root booster. Ph down. In FFOF soil. 
I have used diamond nectar, florilicious, but I couldn't see any real difference. So, I quit. Cold Turkey.
If a store has nutrients, they have GH.


----------



## sandman83 (Jan 1, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> I used mega crop for awhile but it has too much nitrogen in bloom imo. I went back to maxibloom with a kelp additive and I like it much better.


Do you use the maxigrow at all, or just maxibloom the whole way + kelp for the nitrogen in veg?


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 1, 2020)

sandman83 said:


> Do you use the maxigrow at all, or just maxibloom the whole way + kelp for the nitrogen in veg?


Megacrop or floranova bloom for veg and up until stretch is over, then I switch to maxibloom. You could use maxi bloom in veg no problem maybe with some extra calcium nitrate to up the nitrogen.


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 1, 2020)

I use Botanicre Pure Blend Pro......I like it cause it’s clean enough you don’t have to worry about flushing til the end. Another words, no salt build up.


----------



## LarsVegasNirvana (Jan 2, 2020)

My favorite dry fertilizer is Flora Flex and it's what I currently use. My favorite bottled fertilizer is Dyna-Gro. I give an honorable mention to Botanicare.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 2, 2020)

sandman83 said:


> Do you use the maxigrow at all, or just maxibloom the whole way + kelp for the nitrogen in veg?


i've been messing with mixing both maxis to get Fatmans target 3-1-4 for bloom. they seemed to like it last grow.


----------



## Bodean (Jan 2, 2020)

I used the Botanicare pbp for a couple years good results switched to Meigs nutrients still getting good results.


----------



## sandman83 (Jan 2, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i've been messing with mixing both maxis to get Fatmans target 3-1-4 for bloom. they seemed to like it last grow.


I'll be setting mine aside til I get dialed in a bit better but I would like to eventually switch to a dry fert blend for my rooms. Mixing colored water is fun and all but I can do without the dye and extra trash.


----------



## NeWcS (Jan 2, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> What did you not like about Nectar?


Probably having to use 63 bottles to grow a damn pot plant.


----------



## Airport gardener (Jan 2, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I don't have a favorite nutrient line. I feed the plant what it needs. In order to do that I use calcium nitrate, a micronutrient blend, monopotassium phosphate, magnesium sulfate, and potassium sulfate. Basically the same ingredients in most nutrient lines. No cool name or fancy labels but the plants don't seem to notice.


 When I first started indoor growing I was all stressed out trying to figure the best line. We have tried many side by side tests. All of them are fairly similar. Plants couldnt tell the difference. We use jacks 321 mainly. We have canna and house nftg and others on the shelf. They all grow well and overpaying for water from Holland doesn't do any better than jacks. Good quality nutrients are the same.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 2, 2020)

Jacks!(shakes a greenplanetnutrients fist in air toward jack)


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 2, 2020)

a better and far more interesting question then which way do you masturbate your ladies( aka feeeee D)

is what off brand additives do you absolutely not grow without

Bio heaven-Sea of Green-Mammoth D(bigger the P)


----------



## Airport gardener (Jan 2, 2020)

We do a light dose feed of recharge evry 2 weeks. Photo plus and mammouth are rotated every other week. Bloom we use a quality pk boost and moab. By a quality pk boost, could be anything. canna house and gardens stuff or any samples we are given. When i buy it is canna 13/14 and moab. We do a sporadic kelp dose every couple weeks. Like some form of salicylic acid evry couple tanks too,


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 2, 2020)

Airport gardener said:


> We do a light dose feed of recharge evry 2 weeks. Photo plus and mammouth are rotated every other week. Bloom we use a quality pk boost and moab.


nice!

hows the plant response with mammoth P every other week

ive never heard of recharge..is it an enymematic catylist?

or photoplus, will def look them up


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 2, 2020)

Any complete base works, but for additives I like Mills Vitalize for bioavailable silicon, SLF-100 for enzymes, Ful-Power for humic/fulvics, and some Photo Plus for bennies


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 2, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> Probably having to use 63 bottles to grow a damn pot plant.


You only really need to use 3


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 3, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Any complete base works, but for additives I like Mills Vitalize for bioavailable silicon, SLF-100 for enzymes, Ful-Power for humic/fulvics, and some Photo Plus for bennies


FUll power is nice and a great price normally


----------



## Wastei (Jan 3, 2020)

Have run Dyna Gro for many years. Still my favourite line to work with. Easy to use and pretty easy to manipulate nitrogen levels in flower. Very clean and pH stable line. I've run Canna, GH, Hesi and House of garden in the past. 

Currently on the Mega Crop train. Price and shipping is way cheaper and you get a more concentrated product. I use Greenleafs PK to regulate N values in flower with Mega Crop. I mix 35g of MC to 20g Bud Explosion. EC ranges is between 1.1-1.4 in flower. I could probably run 0.9 EC with my current main strain Bubblelicious. EC is 1.1 currently day 13 in flower.

I won't grow without potassium Silicate. I buy concentrated water glass with 30-40% K2SiO3 and dilute this 1:3 to get same concentration as Dyna Gro Pro-tekt.


----------



## DailyBlastin (Jan 3, 2020)

i second dyna-gro nutes, been my go to for over 5 years now, having used GH, FF, AN, and others in the past i prefer dyna-gro. I use pro-tekt and K-L-N in my ez cloner, pro-tekt and foliage pro for my mother feeds, pro-tekt, mag pro, and bloom for my flower res, i also use their dyna-zyme and dyna-flush products when needed, all around great line, easy to use, ph stable as wastei said, and doesn't break the bank.


----------



## smokebros (Jan 16, 2020)

Dyna Gro is legit, so is Canna. I switched to Jacks (321) recipe two years ago and prefer it over the others.


----------



## .Smoke (Jan 16, 2020)

Mega Crop.

I used General Hydroponics for 6 months. Pain in the ass. Switched to mega crop 3 weeks ago. The ladies love it. I can mix 2 weeks worth of feed at once, and it's about 1/4 the price.


----------



## sandman83 (Jan 16, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> Mega Crop.
> 
> I used General Hydroponics for 6 months. Pain in the ass. Switched to mega crop 3 weeks ago. The ladies love it. I can mix 2 weeks worth of feed at once, and it's about 1/4 the price.


I do believe i'm going to order some once i use up my current stock, probably give mega crop and jacks a few cycles to see.


----------



## .Smoke (Jan 16, 2020)

sandman83 said:


> I do believe i'm going to order some once i use up my current stock, probably give mega crop and jacks a few cycles to see.


For the Mega Crop you'll save about $10 if you order direct from greenleaf than with amazon prime fyi. Ordered some last night. Already shipped. About $76 for 22lb with shipping.


----------



## kingromano (Jan 19, 2020)

B.A.C HYDRO A+B

one of the best nutrient for rockwool run to waste. ratio specialy stuided for this purpose, unlike ghe ...
and at 27.5 the 2x5 liters of a+b ..


----------



## NeWcS (Jan 19, 2020)

smokebros said:


> Dyna Gro is legit, so is Canna. I switched to Jacks (321) recipe two years ago and prefer it over the others.


I am thinking about going 321. Do you do 3-2-1 or 3.6-2.4-1.1?
Any info about Jacks would be cool.
Thanks


----------



## GBAUTO (Jan 19, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> I am thinking about going 321. Do you do 3-2-1 or 3.6-2.4-1.1?
> Any info about Jacks would be cool.
> Thanks


I've found that it can be strain-dependent. I've found that my girls are a bit happier @3-2-1.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2020)

You can get the same nutrient salts from many different sources. I get Vitagrow because it's the brand from the oldest Hydro store in Portland and I can walk there in ten minutes. I like to support local small businesses.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> You can get the same nutrient salts from many different sources. I get Vitagrow because it's the brand from the oldest Hydro store in Portland and I can walk there in ten minutes. I like to support local small businesses.


Nice blend


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Miracle grow


----------



## NeWcS (Jan 21, 2020)

xtsho said:


> You can get the same nutrient salts from many different sources. I get Vitagrow because it's the brand from the oldest Hydro store in Portland and I can walk there in ten minutes. I like to support local small businesses.


Expensive shit


----------



## New Age United (Jan 21, 2020)

I've been using megacrop and carbo that I won on riu and so far 3 weeks in flower and they love it, they spring right up after feeding and you can tell these buds are gonna be massive just 3 weeks in, I also won rock steady and big up nutes 4 big bags in all cant wait to see the results.

I've tried GH Flora series on multiple cycles and was not impressed at all I saw a 33% decrease in yield compared to Veteran Farmer which I think is only available in eastern Canada the VF grew big massive buds the flora series grew very long skinny buds with less density.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 21, 2020)

SSHZ said:


> I use Botanicre Pure Blend Pro......I like it cause it’s clean enough you don’t have to worry about flushing til the end. Another words, no salt build up.


What system / media are you in?


----------



## xtsho (Jan 21, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> Expensive shit



Expensive shit? Look at the ingredients of those hyped nutrients with shiny labels and cool sounding names. It's the same shit. calcium nitrate is calcium nitrate, monopotassium phosphate is monopotassium phosphate, magnesium sulfate is magnesium sulfate, etc... Most of the stuff is made in the same chemical factories. FACT. Vitagrow has been used by growers for over twenty years. It works without the hype because it provides plants with what they need. Cannabis is just another plant. It doesn't care if the nitrogen came diluted in a bottle or from a box of VitaGrow. VitaGrow, Jacks, Megacrop, etc... All inexpensive products that work just as good as those overpriced offerings that are more marketing than substance.


----------



## NeWcS (Jan 21, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Expensive shit? Look at the ingredients of those hyped nutrients with shiny labels and cool sounding names. It's the same shit. calcium nitrate is calcium nitrate, monopotassium phosphate is monopotassium phosphate, magnesium sulfate is magnesium sulfate, etc... Most of the stuff is made in the same chemical factories. FACT. Vitagrow has been used by growers for over twenty years. It works without the hype because it provides plants with what they need. Cannabis is just another plant. It doesn't care if the nitrogen came diluted in a bottle or from a box of VitaGrow. VitaGrow, Jacks, Megacrop, etc... All inexpensive products that work just as good as those overpriced offerings that are more marketing than substance.


Yes, Exactly!!! Its the same shit as everything else. So why is it $60 for 10lbs? x 3. 

Not sure why you're taking such offense from my statement/math. Invested interest perhaps?
Just saying it's expensive.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 21, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> Yes, Exactly!!! Its the same shit as everything else. So why is it $60 for 10lbs? x 3.
> 
> Not sure why you're taking such offense from my statement/math. Invested interest perhaps?
> Just saying it's expensive.


Oh, I thought you meant that it was literally shit. My bad. Well it's cheap compared to fancy label brands. But it probably is more than using Megacrop or Jacks. I do like like that it's three parts instead of one or two. It allows you to adjust it a little more. But now you've gotten me thinking. I think I can drop the MKP and just use parts A and B. But I'm also thinking of just buying a 50 lb bag of calcium nitrate for $27 and 50 Lb's of Peters Professional 5-11-26 for $85 and calling it a day. That's $112 for 100 lbs of fertilizer that would last me for years and years.


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2020)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Started with fox farms,general hydro,earth juice & botanocare, I had shit quality with ffof & GE but could have just been me, I did have decent results with earth juice and botanicare.
> 
> moving to dry organics made everything A LOT more easier for me and for health of plants, happy plants = happy harvest.
> 
> View attachment 4400779


I got to get back to this way of growing,nothing better than getting them hands dirty.


----------



## NeWcS (Jan 21, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Oh, I thought you meant that it was literally shit. My bad. Well it's cheap compared to fancy label brands. But it probably is more than using Megacrop or Jacks. I do like like that it's three parts instead of one or two. It allows you to adjust it a little more. But now you've gotten me thinking. I think I can drop the MKP and just use parts A and B. But I'm also thinking of just buying a 50 lb bag of calcium nitrate for $27 and 50 Lb's of Peters Professional 5-11-26 for $85 and calling it a day. That's $112 for 100 lbs of fertilizer that would last me for years and years.


I am about to switch from Masterblend to 5-11-26 myself(maybe). 25lbs for $55.00. from almost ANY(usa) hydro shop. So with calnit thats about $80. I don't consider magsulfate a big cost as its not used as much as the other 2 of 3 and its dirt cheap.
Sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## xtsho (Jan 21, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> I am about to switch from Masterblend to 5-11-26 myself(maybe). 25lbs for $55.00. from almost ANY(usa) hydro shop. So with calnit thats about $80. I don't consider magsulfate a big cost as its not used as much as the other 2 of 3 and its dirt cheap.
> Sorry for the misunderstanding


You have nothing to be sorry for. I was the one that had a fit for no reason.


----------



## rob333 (Jan 21, 2020)

house and garden or a have had best results with powders but there about 180 a set compared to 37 a set and i may lose 4-6 ounces no biggie


----------



## rob333 (Jan 21, 2020)

but u wanna see your plants rocket out of there system go powders


----------



## Blue back (Jan 22, 2020)

conor c said:


> Only thing id say is Be careful of the canna flush tho that shit is too easy to over use imo and fucks the taste up easily otherwise for synthetics canna isnt bad


There no reason to even use the Canna flush or any flush it's garbage. In my opinion and most all grow store's nothing is better then Canna. Alot of big farms use just A and B and have amazing gardens. All the other stuff is very expensive but worth it. There is no better boost then Canna Boost if you can afford it.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 22, 2020)

rob333 said:


> house and garden or a have had best results with powders but there about 180 a set compared to 37 a set and i may lose 4-6 ounces no biggie


You do realize 4 -6 ounces easily pays for the cost difference...for a product that continously is shown to be used by top tier growers the world over...

This is why stoners make bad business discussions. Volume is king, pay 150 to make 600-900 more dollars or...inversely spend 400-600 less dollars on other pot...hell grow an extra flavour...

Baby went out with the bath water there


----------



## NeWcS (Jan 22, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> I am about to switch from Masterblend to 5-11-26 myself(maybe). 25lbs for $55.00. from almost ANY(usa) hydro shop. So with calnit thats about $80. I don't consider magsulfate a big cost as its not used as much as the other 2 of 3 and its dirt cheap.
> Sorry for the misunderstanding


I lied. I decided not to switch. There is nothing wrong with Masterblend.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 23, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> I lied. I decided not to switch. There is nothing wrong with Masterblend.


What Masterblend are you using? The 4-18-38 combined with calcium nitrate and magnesium sulfate? I was pricing things out and that is a really inexpensive combination and has everything a plant needs.


----------



## NeWcS (Jan 23, 2020)

xtsho said:


> What Masterblend are you using? The 4-18-38 combined with calcium nitrate and magnesium sulfate? I was pricing things out and that is a really inexpensive combination and has everything a plant needs.


2.4grams MB 2.4g calnit 1.2g epsom. In flower I do 2.4/2.4/2.4


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 23, 2020)

Nice.


(may not be 100)


----------



## NeWcS (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2020)

Just lurking.Looking for an alternative to Megacrop. They keep switching up their versions.I've run Jack's successfully before MC.I like that it's "clean".
Shipping on the sizes I want suck. Also,my local brick & mortar no longer carries Jack's or any other Dry fert,which sucks also.
I really want to try soil indoors too. Too many options and variables to account for.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 24, 2020)

NeWcS said:


>


When you came up with these exact amounts, is this using RO water?
What is the LKB?


----------



## DrKiz (Jan 24, 2020)

Liking the megacrop. 
1.2 ec straight through. 
I drop the MC slightly in flower and use a little pk


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Miracle grow


----------



## Cardlee P (Jan 24, 2020)

max316420 said:


> So have been using fox farm nutrients for years and I feel that there’s definitely some inconsistencies with grow big (magnesium mostly) and that fox farms feeding charts go way to heavy on the nutes. Thinking about switching to a different line cause I’m finding it impossible to hone in the correct ratios of ff in flowing. What’s your favorite nutrients and why?


Left fox farm nutes for advanced nutrient solutions. Plants are much improved in over all quality.


----------



## NeWcS (Jan 24, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> When you came up with these exact amounts, is this using RO water?
> What is the LKB?


Those are the numbers from a NPK calculator. I find the numbers from a pen differ from those, but are close enough. My water is 9ppm

LKB- Liquid Kool Bloom


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 24, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> Those are the numbers from a NPK calculator. I find the numbers from a pen differ from those, but are close enough. My water is 9ppm
> 
> LKB- Liquid Kool Bloom


Thank you for that


----------



## rob333 (Jan 26, 2020)

ismann said:


> Quit quoting yourself like a tard and fucking up every thread you walk into.


sad much lol or u shoot a family member ?


----------



## rob333 (Jan 26, 2020)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> You do realize 4 -6 ounces easily pays for the cost difference...for a product that continously is shown to be used by top tier growers the world over...
> 
> This is why stoners make bad business discussions. Volume is king, pay 150 to make 600-900 more dollars or...inversely spend 400-600 less dollars on other pot...hell grow an extra flavour...
> 
> Baby went out with the bath water there


wats with the numbers ??


----------



## rob333 (Jan 26, 2020)

rob333 said:


> wats with the numbers ??


oz only costs like 120 here


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 26, 2020)

rob333 said:


> wats with the numbers ??


Value if an oz or cost of savings from not buying weed...all in all 4-6ozs is worth the expenses


Point is if you aint organic no till, you are buying nutrients

Buy the best and get the most back...its basic risk/reward except no risk other then personal labor


----------



## Justkickinit420 (Jan 26, 2020)

I use veg/bloom 
Life
Stackswell
Dirty
Shine
Push
But come week 5 I drop life and use
NPK microbes for bloom


----------



## Justkickinit420 (Jan 26, 2020)

These are Gorilla Glue week 7


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 26, 2020)

Justkickinit420 said:


> These are Gorilla Glue week 7


Fookin sticky icky
Nice!


----------



## MickFoster (Jan 26, 2020)

GH MaxiBloom from start to finish.
Armor Si
Liquid KoolBloom
Dry KoolBloom


----------



## ebcrew (Jan 26, 2020)

conor c said:


> Biobizz


Hows the bio bizz I'm thinking about switching

Also just ordered some recharge anyone have any experience with it


----------



## Justkickinit420 (Jan 26, 2020)

ebcrew said:


> Hows the bio bizz I'm thinking about switching
> 
> Also just ordered some recharge anyone have any experience with it


 Bio bizz is very expensive


----------



## ebcrew (Jan 26, 2020)

Justkickinit420 said:


> Bio bizz is very expensive


I've used fox farm for a long time, this grow I went with GH for the first time and I got to say it's confusing to use. Don't think I'll use it again. Usually the "grow" is high in N but in GH trio it has 2 parts and the micro has 5 or 6 I believe. Very confusing.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 26, 2020)

Soil :
1. Dr. Earth LIFE
2. MegaCrop
3. MAXIBLOOM

Dr. Earth nute line is top notch and easy to dry ammend any bagged soil mix. ” Liquid Solution “ is another great nute ( 3-3-3 ) but seems to be discontinued. LIFE , Homegrown or Premium Gold Organic Natural Are OMRI rated and also are free of chicken manure and Biosludge. Each are also load with myco , kelp flour , kelp meal and humic .

Megacrop is also another great one and done nute but needs good mixing to break up the bits. I find aerating the mix overnight in a bubbler actually works best. V1 needed a calcium boost , there latest V2 seems a bit more complete .

GH MAXIBLOOM and Maxigrow are also great 2 part nutes. MAXIBLOOM *CAN *be used alone from start to finish . I use this nute for
Hempy or SIP grows.

Supplements :
EWC ( no brainer for soil )
Great White Myco or Recharge
MycoChum

Bloom : I do not use these together ... I list based on what I have on hand.

Dr. Earth Flower Girl ( can be used as primary dry too )
Kelp ( added to all watering after week 2 ) -
MOAB ( I used wk5 thru wk7 ) works well.

I have been trying to move from “ bottled “ and just dry amending soil . Keeping shit simple.


----------



## X6xsilverx6X (Jan 26, 2020)

Peronally loving megacrop tried nectar of the gods and a few other bottles was not impressed, still want to try jacks 321 and floraflex even though it’s over priced as hell 


Thegermling said:


> I love how megacrop is a one part nutrient. Horticulture lighting group is about to bust out a nutrient line soon. I hope it’s a one part and maybe cheaper than megacrop.


 Gonna need for info on tbis


----------



## NeWcS (Jan 26, 2020)

Its hard to take a lot of companies serious these days, seeing as Snoop has his own nutes.


----------



## HobbyGrowArtist (Jan 26, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> Its hard to take a lot of companies serious these days, seeing as Snoop has his own nutes.


pretty much man. those bottled liquid fertilizers is just overpriced, i had good results just using cheap miracle grow 20-20-20 with micro nutrients for vegging, along with secondary nutes. guano mix for flowering. all those were outdoors so nothing fancy was needed. 
got better results by predigging holes and filling with good mixed soil.


----------



## conor c (Jan 27, 2020)

ebcrew said:


> Hows the bio bizz I'm thinking about switching
> 
> Also just ordered some recharge anyone have any experience with it


I wouldn't use any other bottled nutrient tbh


----------



## xtsho (Jan 29, 2020)

It really doesn't matter what our favorite nutrient line is. What does the plant like? The plant likes nitrogen, phosphorus, potassium, calcium, etc... Provide those and the plant will grow. The plant doesn't have a favorite. It's been proven that inexpensive nutrients that provide what the plant needs work just as good as expensive nutrients. The brand of nutrients doesn't matter as long as you provide what the plant needs in the proper amounts. So you can either buy something like Jacks, MegaCrop, Maxi, etc... or you can pay for the same stuff in a fancy bottle with a cool looking label. A decent grower will grow good weed with just about any nutrient. There are much more important factors for a successful grow than brand of fertilizer.


----------



## AlexQc (Mar 18, 2020)

Blue back said:


> There no reason to even use the Canna flush or any flush it's garbage. In my opinion and most all grow store's nothing is better then Canna. Alot of big farms use just A and B and have amazing gardens. All the other stuff is very expensive but worth it. There is no better boost then Canna Boost if you can afford it.


i agree at 100% canna for me


----------



## Blue back (Mar 18, 2020)

AlexQc said:


> i agree at 100% canna for me


Thinking about switching to veg and bloom. Seeing some amazing results for a fraction of the price of Canna. My local grow store is selling it by the truck load, literally.lol


----------



## CapollaLabs (Mar 18, 2020)

Great results from biobizz i use the whole line


----------



## Organic Altruism (Mar 18, 2020)

For everyone who uses dry nutrients and soil grows, Down to Earth Fertilizer is absolutely amazing. I've been using it for years and I have no intention of ever switching.


----------



## drsprout (Mar 21, 2020)

Any love for Advanced Nutrients in here? I just started using some of their products for the first time during current grow. Plants seem happy but I'll wait to see what I'm harvesting at the end to make any judgements. Got them in time to run Big Bud Coco from flower week 4 on, Overdrive for the later weeks. Have been using their CalMag all grow and Bud Candy since flower start as well.


----------



## Airport gardener (Mar 21, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Just lurking.Looking for an alternative to Megacrop. They keep switching up their versions.I've run Jack's successfully before MC.I like that it's "clean".
> Shipping on the sizes I want suck. Also,my local brick & mortar no longer carries Jack's or any other Dry fert,which sucks also.
> I really want to try soil indoors too. Too many options and variables to account for.


If you are close to a griffins greenhouse supply, jacks is priced killer. They are a big chain mostly east coast.https://www.griffins.com/


----------



## Hash Hound (Mar 27, 2020)

simple easy organics, Dr Earth Bud and Bloom has been my staple for 10 years.
I just started using Agricolas 4-8-4 Mineralized fertilizer with great results
And I just read about Organicllydone, looks similar to Dr E, I'll give it a try eventually.

this was grown with the Agricolas and a little Dr E


----------



## Just Be (Mar 27, 2020)

drsprout said:


> Any love for Advanced Nutrients in here? I just started using some of their products for the first time during current grow. Plants seem happy but I'll wait to see what I'm harvesting at the end to make any judgements. Got them in time to run Big Bud Coco from flower week 4 on, Overdrive for the later weeks. Have been using their CalMag all grow and Bud Candy since flower start as well.


Out of curiosity, how much CalMag are you using per gallon? I mix at 4ml per gallon but got a slight deficiency once flowering was well underway.


----------



## drsprout (Mar 27, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Out of curiosity, how much CalMag are you using per gallon? I mix at 4ml per gallon but got a slight deficiency once flowering was well underway.


I've been following the guideline on the bottle of 2ml / liter which nets about 8ml per Gal (3.8L to 1 Gal), so probably about twice as much as you. My plants have not been showing any signs of deficiencies. I've also started using the Big Bud Coco in flower which also has calmag supplement in it as well so they're even getting a little more.


----------



## Just Be (Mar 27, 2020)

drsprout said:


> I've been following the guideline on the bottle of 2ml / liter which nets about 8ml per Gal (3.8L to 1 Gal), so probably about twice as much as you. My plants have not been showing any signs of deficiencies. I've also started using the Big Bud Coco in flower which also has calmag supplement in it as well so they're even getting a little more.


Their guidelines say to use the 2ml per liter and to "Repeat after 1 week, if necessary" ..I've been told that it can be used thoughout the entire grow at 4ml per gallon with no issues. I cut back and wound up deficient so I'll be sticking with the 4ml per gallon from now on.


----------



## drsprout (Mar 27, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Their guidelines say to use the 2ml per liter and to "Repeat after 1 week, if necessary" ..I've been told that it can be used thoughout the entire grow at 4ml per gallon with no issues. I cut back and wound up deficient so I'll be sticking with the 4ml per gallon from now on.


gotcha, yeah I'm fairly new to using calmag in my mixes so I guess I've been putting in lots. I'd be interested in trying to cut back for the sake of saving on the nutes if I don't need so much.


----------



## PoopyMcPooper (Mar 27, 2020)

should be no need to use calmag with soil unless using ro water. in which case ro water should only be use if your tap source is horrendous


----------



## drsprout (Mar 27, 2020)

PoopyMcPooper said:


> should be no need to use calmag with soil unless using ro water. in which case ro water should only be use if your tap source is horrendous


i feel that. great tap water where I'm at but currently growing in pure coco.


----------



## PoopyMcPooper (Mar 27, 2020)

drsprout said:


> i feel that. great tap water where I'm at but currently growing in pure coco.


yep, you'll need it


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 5, 2020)

General hydroponics trio.
Cal mag
Microbes (hydroguard, sothern ag )
Silica and Floralicious plus occasionally 
Ph buffers as needed.
RO water
Done.


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Apr 5, 2020)

Natures pride for outdoor. https://www.thegreengro.com/

Indoor I like house and garden with added cal/mag


----------



## .Smoke (Apr 5, 2020)

Megacrop 
4ml/gal CalMagic. 
353ppm tap water. (500 scale)

1 mix for seedlings
1 mix through out all veg 
1 mix through the whole flower cycle.
Couldn't be easier.


----------



## Maineconnect (Apr 6, 2020)

I really like flora flex dry nutrients right now.


----------



## BuddingHorticulturist (Apr 6, 2020)

conor c said:


> Biobizz


Do you flush with Bio bizz? I’m currently on my first run and see the schedule recommends flushing but I’ve heard from plenty who don’t flush.

what’s your experience been with the line? So far my plants look beautiful.


----------



## conor c (Apr 6, 2020)

BuddingHorticulturist said:


> Do you flush with Bio bizz? I’m currently on my first run and see the schedule recommends flushing but I’ve heard from plenty who don’t flush.
> 
> what’s your experience been with the line? So far my plants look beautiful.


I always flush idc what others say you can blatantly tell the difference between flushed and unflushed bud each to there own but i like my bud flushed mate


----------



## BuddingHorticulturist (Apr 6, 2020)

conor c said:


> I always flush idc what others say you can blatantly tell the difference between flushed and unflushed bud each to there own but i like my bud flushed mate


Cool, how far prior to your harvest do you flush?


----------



## conor c (Apr 6, 2020)

BuddingHorticulturist said:


> Cool, how far prior to your harvest do you flush?


I just give it a big flush then feed nothing but water for 2 weeks minimum usually closer to 3 tho but works for me fine


----------



## max316420 (Apr 11, 2020)

xtsho said:


> It really doesn't matter what our favorite nutrient line is. What does the plant like? The plant likes nitrogen, phosphorus, potassium, calcium, etc... Provide those and the plant will grow. The plant doesn't have a favorite. It's been proven that inexpensive nutrients that provide what the plant needs work just as good as expensive nutrients. The brand of nutrients doesn't matter as long as you provide what the plant needs in the proper amounts. So you can either buy something like Jacks, MegaCrop, Maxi, etc... or you can pay for the same stuff in a fancy bottle with a cool looking label. A decent grower will grow good weed with just about any nutrient. There are much more important factors for a successful grow than brand of fertilizer.


That’s not the point of the question lol I know what a plant needs, I’m just trying to get the growers perspectives on which nutrients lines they like and dislike the most


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 11, 2020)

My order of preference....
Dr. Earth LIFE , Flower Girl , premium gold . ( soil )
Maxibloom / Maxigrow GH ( soil and Hempy )
Happy Frog Fruit and Flower ( very good dry fert )
Megacrop ( funny thing is Dr. earth beats the shit out of it ) ... I now use it for an occasional TEA .


----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2020)

max316420 said:


> That’s not the point of the question lol I know what a plant needs, I’m just trying to get the growers perspectives on which nutrients lines they like and dislike the most


Any balanced nutrient that doesn't have a dozen bottles on their feeding charts. The entire cannabis specific nutrient industry is ridiculous. They've created all these "Lines". The plant doesn't care where it gets its NPK and micronutrients from. Sweet Big Bloom or Nitro Bud Boost means nothing to a plant. Jacks or Masterblend will grow as good of weed as any of the designer "Lines".


----------



## Snob (Apr 11, 2020)

Veg Bloom. but want to try front row ag since its fully soluble


----------



## 420drummer (Apr 11, 2020)

Jacks


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 29, 2020)

Looks like MegaCrop is improving their formula..






New Mega Crop One Part update! – Greenleaf Nutrients







greenleafnutrients.com


----------



## Huktonponics (Apr 29, 2020)

Ionic Grow & Bloom 1 part nutes. NPK RAW Yucca, Amino Acids, Silica, Kelp.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 29, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Looks like MegaCrop is improving their formula..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I read that I'm excited. So far it's been comparable to canna for me without adding seaweed n all that. Tried jacks but burned them both times (don't flush or have runoff as much as I should) so doing a full mc run this time.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 29, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> My order of preference....
> Dr. Earth LIFE , Flower Girl , premium gold . ( soil )
> Maxibloom / Maxigrow GH ( soil and Hempy )
> Happy Frog Fruit and Flower ( very good dry fert )
> Megacrop ( funny thing is Dr. earth beats the shit out of it ) ... I now use it for an occasional TEA .


Using dr earth life and bas craft blend for my ourdoor this year. First time in forever going water only hope they turn out nice.


----------



## PoopyMcPooper (Apr 29, 2020)

Maxigro start to finish


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 29, 2020)

Dry formulas are where it’s at. Pick your favorite. Fuck paying companies to add water.


----------



## Qualitystoned (Apr 30, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Dry formulas are where it’s at. Pick your favorite. Fuck paying companies to add water.


What’s your favorite I’ve only had one season with the 3 part gh flora series it did me good but expensive . And my buds didn’t get as dense as I wanted .


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 30, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Looks like MegaCrop is improving their formula..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. 

More P
Less K
More Ca/mg


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 2, 2020)

Jacks 321 plus Fulvic/Humic acids. For $200 I have 7600 gallons worth of full strength nutrients, and it all fits in 3 5 gallon buckets. I see fucking commercial grows bringing liquid nutrients in by the pallet. It’s genuinely one of the dumbest things that I have ever seen.


----------



## 707 Loki (May 6, 2020)

Athena Ag pro line is pretty nice. I'm using it with silica and Heavy 16 Prime. And foliar spraying sea green. Piranha, salicylic acid ,chitosan from insect frass, and nitrozyme. 

No bloom booster in the lineup, might just see how it does. Or... budswell, sonic bloom


----------



## KK26 (May 6, 2020)

Buddhas Tree Organicus 99%

It's an all in one veg and bloom base nutrient. 

I use 1ml per ltr and nothing else.

It grows monsters without anything else added.

So simple and ultra cheap and certainly no need for all the fancy extras.

Heard it all before about miracle potions, no thanks.


----------



## Hobbes (May 6, 2020)

.

I ran Fox Farm Grow Big and soluble tri pack for years but kept getting some burning on mid level leaves when switching from Beastie to Cha Ching.

I switched to Dyna-gro with my current grow, everything has been fine so far in veg week 5.

.


----------



## oldschoolnitro (May 11, 2020)

I use GH 3 part in a 3,2,1 formula... I add a little Cal/Mag ...and at times I'll use some Jack's Calcinit if i ever feel I need a shot of Nitrogen. ... that's it...I get fantastic production and a super clean burning product... I started growing back in 1992 and have tried all sorts of things with all different levels of success...In the end nothing could beat the simple 3 part GH, quite a few did just as good but nothing gave me any reason to switch.. I read these forums and it seems GH gets a really bad rap but the reality is it works really good and it's super simple to use...


----------



## Qualitystoned (May 11, 2020)

oldschoolnitro said:


> I use GH 3 part in a 3,2,1 formula... I add a little Cal/Mag ...and at times I'll use some Jack's Calcinit if i ever feel I need a shot of Nitrogen. ... that's it...I get fantastic production and a super clean burning product... I started growing back in 1992 and have tried all sorts of things with all different levels of success...In the end nothing could beat the simple 3 part GH, quite a few did just as good but nothing gave me any reason to switch.. I read these forums and it seems GH gets a really bad rap but the reality is it works really good and it's super simple to use...


 Gh did me good last year I only grew for one season I liked it but I’m going big this year and I’m trying to figure out if I can get the same production with dry nutrients . Witch is easier l heard .


----------



## Qualitystoned (May 12, 2020)

3 part gh flora series all the way through . First outdoor grow


----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2020)

Someone that knows how to grow can use any product and have better results than many growers paying for a dozen bottles of stuff and having nothing but problems because they're overfeeding their plants and dumping too much stuff on them.

I could use this in a soil grow and blow away many with their multiple bottles of nutrients and additives. I might buy a bottle just to see how it does.


----------



## spek9 (May 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I might buy a bottle just to see how it does.


That's a journal I'd definitely monitor to see how things progress.


----------



## Gemtree (May 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Someone that knows how to grow can use any product and have better results than many growers paying for a dozen bottles of stuff and having nothing but problems because they're overfeeding their plants and dumping too much stuff on them.
> 
> I could use this in a soil grow and blow away many with their multiple bottles of nutrients and additives. I might buy a bottle just to see how it does.


Chuck on Grasscity did a whole grow with just kelp and worm castings. Definitely don't need much


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Someone that knows how to grow can use any product and have better results than many growers paying for a dozen bottles of stuff and having nothing but problems because they're overfeeding their plants and dumping too much stuff on them.
> 
> I could use this in a soil grow and blow away many with their multiple bottles of nutrients and additives. I might buy a bottle just to see how it does.


It's on. The Pump and Grow Challenge, lol.


----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It's on. The Pump and Grow Challenge, lol.


Crap. 

What did I get myself into?

I'll use this particular flavor with soil I mixed when needed.


----------



## Hawg Wild (May 19, 2020)

The big long one full of suckers that goes out the door and through the parking lot at the hydro shop.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Crap.
> 
> What did I get myself into?
> 
> I'll use this particular flavor with soil I mixed when needed.


If you pump it, it will grow.


----------



## Hawg Wild (May 19, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> If you pump it, it will grow.


That's what she said... (no drumroll smiley?)


----------



## Qualitystoned (May 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Someone that knows how to grow can use any product and have better results than many growers paying for a dozen bottles of stuff and having nothing but problems because they're overfeeding their plants and dumping too much stuff on them.
> 
> I could use this in a soil grow and blow away many with their multiple bottles of nutrients and additives. I might buy a bottle just to see how it does.


I met the guy who actually is the owner of the company his stuff does work


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 19, 2020)

The new version of Megacrop is available now. Got my order on the way already.


----------



## Kap’N’Kush (May 21, 2020)

Qualitystoned said:


> 3 part gh flora series all the way through . First outdoor grow


Do you use calmag with them?


----------



## Qualitystoned (May 21, 2020)

Kap’N’Kush said:


> Do you use calmag with them?


I didn’t use it I used regular fresh water and the three part gh . I guess you would have to see how your plants react to it depending on your water this is how mine came out last year


----------



## Kap’N’Kush (May 21, 2020)

Damn looks fire but yea i usually use distilled water and i was told if you use distilled water you need to use something like calmag for some nutrients lines


----------



## Dabbie McDoob (Jun 2, 2020)

max316420 said:


> I’ve come to the conclusion I’m definitely switching from fox farm. After reading up ALOT about people’s experiences it seems like their more trouble than their worth. Constant yellowing like 4 weeks into bloom and yes I supplement with calmag. I’ve also found using the schedule burns the shit out of the ladies


Fox farm isn't the same product as it used to be. Sad to say.


----------



## Sleez (Jun 2, 2020)

xtsho said:


> You can get the same nutrient salts from many different sources. I get Vitagrow because it's the brand from the oldest Hydro store in Portland and I can walk there in ten minutes. I like to support local small businesses.


I just order this because of your review. Hope it kicks ass or ima kick...never mind lol


----------



## Swarmxking (Jun 3, 2020)

Advanced nutrients


----------



## P10p (Jun 4, 2020)

Been growing for about 5 years, decided to cave and paid 100 bucks for General Organics box set. God dam 7 bottles I think. Relatively cheap but i'm definitely switching back to Jacks. This was mostly an experiment. I see tons of people shit on these guys but not many will actually try it for themselves. Lots of hive mentality when it comes to nutrients, going both ways.

My crop looks absolutely amazing but I can get about the same with much less hassle.

For reference, here is what was included...

Biothrive grow - Base Veg Nute
Biothrive bloom - Base Flower Nute
Bioroot - Rooting hormone
Biomarine - Squid
Bioweed - Seaweed
Diamond Black - ......?
Biobud - bud booster? guessing carbs?
CalMag - Calcium and magnesium

Jesus that really is a lot of bottles now that I type it, but they seem to make sense... Extras you don't need, but nice to haves with some of those.


----------



## Sleez (Jun 4, 2020)

P10p said:


> Been growing for about 5 years, decided to cave and paid 100 bucks for General Organics box set. God dam 7 bottles I think. Relatively cheap but i'm definitely switching back to Jacks. This was mostly an experiment. I see tons of people shit on these guys but not many will actually try it for themselves. Lots of hive mentality when it comes to nutrients, going both ways.
> 
> My crop looks absolutely amazing but I can get about the same with much less hassle.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing with Nukeheads flower power. Every was shifting on Cody and his products but it gave me great results. Gotta try it for yourself these days. Ppl just follow the hype.


----------



## Daylee (Jun 17, 2020)

Have tried 
Biobizz
Bac
Ghe
Advanced nutrients
And now canna.

Cant really speak about canna cause im not done yet but my plants seem very happy.

But of the others bac was the best with ghe as a very close second


----------



## Sleez (Jun 17, 2020)

I tried vita grow because someone recommended it. And let me tell ya my plants love it. First application I used half strength. All my plants tilted to the side. I got kinda worried but after a hr they all stood up to pray. It’s a 3 part Nute and I also add in silica.


----------



## KK26 (Jun 17, 2020)

Been growing a long time and only ever felt the need to recommend a nute after trying it enough times to prove its not a one off. 

Buddhas Tree Organicus 99 is excellent. 

It's the only liquid feed I use and just 1ml per ltr. 

Nothing else except Ecothrive Charge which is a granular addative when potting up. 

These are 17 days from seed in 3ltr pots in 60/40 Soil/Coco with ecothrive charge.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jun 17, 2020)

Don't try this at home.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 17, 2020)

nutrient line? what are those?





The only nutrient lines i use are little red ones that slither around and shit out black gold lol


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 17, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> nutrient line? what are those?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool story...is that why you came ?

Thread title : what's your favorite nutrient line

: I grow worms....


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 17, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Cool story...is that why you came ?
> 
> Thread title : what's your favorite nutrient line
> 
> : I grow worms....


They're like vegans lol


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 17, 2020)

been running megacrop got the new 2 part haven't really been having problems with it only had a ph spike in soil but i think that's on my part


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Jun 17, 2020)

GreenGro Biologicals


At GreenGro, our mission is to a product that is easy to use and creates amazing results. We strive to sell the best organic and sustainable, all-in-one soil.




www.thegreengro.com




Top dress once a week. Compost tea once a week.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 17, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Cool story...is that why you came ?
> 
> Thread title : what's your favorite nutrient line
> 
> : I grow worms....


I dont even keep worms anymore, just use castings an awful lot.
"nutrient lines" are dumb.
If i had to conform to your hydro store lingo i guess id say Dr Earth or Neptunes Harvest. With dry amendments being the choice over bottles


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 18, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> I dont even keep worms anymore, just use castings an awful lot.
> "nutrient lines" are dumb.
> If i had to conform to your hydro store lingo i guess id say Dr Earth or Neptunes Harvest. With dry amendments being the choice over bottles


Cool..but you seem like the guy who grows hydro , going into the outdoor forum to not really help.. thanks for your input


----------



## xtsho (Jun 18, 2020)

spek9 said:


> That's a journal I'd definitely monitor to see how things progress.


I have ended the Pump and Grow experiment. 

I got a bottle and the plants seem to like it but I don't really care for it. As soon as I smelled it I knew instantly what it was. It's bokashi juice. It says made from digested plant matter. I use to have a bokashi bucket for kitchen scraps and if I want to use bokashi I'll just make my own.

I used it on other plants besides cannabis. Tomato, eggplant and pepper starts, flowers, strawberries, houseplants, etc... Nothing showed any negative effects and all the plants look great but they did before the Pump and Grow. This stuff goes fast using the recommended 8 pumps per gallon. Plus it makes a mess and keeps leaking from the pump. A good amount has leaked out and is wasted. I'm positive it can grow weed but I have too many things going on to be playing around with new stuff now as the garden is getting into full swing. Plus I'm not happy about the mess it made so it's no longer welcome here.

It says on the label "No Mess". Yeah right. Stuff leaks all over the place.













Sleez said:


> I tried vita grow because someone recommended it. And let me tell ya my plants love it. First application I used half strength. All my plants tilted to the side. I got kinda worried but after a hr they all stood up to pray. It’s a 3 part Nute and I also add in silica.


I've been using VitaGrow for years. It's American Agriculture store brand. American Agriculture is Portland oldest hydro shop been in business since 1982. I live down the road and can walk there in 10 - 15 minutes. I sure hope they can survive this covid stuff. I called to see if they were open awhile back and nobody answered and they didn't return the message I left. It does look like they've made a couple recent changes to their website so that's a good sign I hope.

They have 2 different feeding strengths. One for hydro and one for soil. For hydro and coco following the standard chart is what I've always done with great results. With soil you want to use half that amount and do the traditional feed - water -feed- etc... The amounts listed on the label are for hydro so if you cut that in half then you used the soil strength which can even be reduced more depending on the soil your using, how long the plants have been growing in it, and the size of the plants.


----------



## casperd (Jun 18, 2020)

cana


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 18, 2020)

casperd said:


> cana


I had killer results using the bio line in coco..my local shops don't seem to carry it anymore


----------



## Sleez (Jun 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I have ended the Pump and Grow experiment.
> 
> I got a bottle and the plants seem to like it but I don't really care for it. As soon as I smelled it I knew instantly what it was. It's bokashi juice. It says made from digested plant matter. I use to have a bokashi bucket for kitchen scraps and if I want to use bokashi I'll just make my own.
> 
> ...


Damn that’s good to know. Because I was about to give them full strength. My veg room varies. But most plants are around 6 to 8 weeks. A lot of new clones that I gave the 1/2 tsp per 2 gal then added 1/4 tsp of the bloom.


----------



## Dabbie McDoob (Jun 23, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Someone that knows how to grow can use any product and have better results than many growers paying for a dozen bottles of stuff and having nothing but problems because they're overfeeding their plants and dumping too much stuff on them.
> 
> I could use this in a soil grow and blow away many with their multiple bottles of nutrients and additives. I might buy a bottle just to see how it does.


I keep seeing your posts and couldn't agree with you more.
I crushed my grower buddies for bud quality with recycled super soil from previous year.

All these marketed snake oils are junk. 

....Message to you all. Cannabis was planted in chernobyl to try and absorb heavy metals and radioactive isotopes from the ground. Now, imagine what is going into your body with all the chemical/salt nutrients. Think "flushing" will remove them from the plant. If only removing mercury or other elements were that easy.

Something to consider, I await your criticism.

Happy growing!


----------



## xtsho (Jun 23, 2020)

Dabbie McDoob said:


> I keep seeing your posts and couldn't agree with you more.
> I crushed my grower buddies for bud quality with recycled super soil from previous year.
> 
> All these marketed snake oils are junk.
> ...


I used to dump used soil in the garden but now I recycle it all. I don't want that nasty perlite in my garden beds. Unless it comes in prebagged soil perlite is banned from my property. I despise that stuff. I'm going to get a big bag of rice hulls and use that instead. I mostly grow in coco but I've been playing with soil much more lately. I bought 40 -50 pound bags of kelp meal, azomite, shellfish meal, alfalfa meal, etc... Now I take used soil and amend it with those and some all purpose organic fertilizer. Toss it in a used soil bag and let it cook for a couple months before using. Everything that grows in it does great. And I don't just use soil from cannabis grows. I dump out the flower pots on the patio after the flowers die off and use that as well. Every bit of potting soil gets recycled. I have several bags cooking right now. Eventually I'll have enough soil in bags that I can keep recycling that I won't have to buy soil and if I do it will be very rarely. Any place I can save money I will. 

But yeah, the inexpensive nutrients like Jacks or Masterblend are just as good as all the nutrients with a dozen bottles and some ridiculous feed chart that has you measuring out all these things in different amounts each week. Break out the test tubes and Bunsen burners. It's chemistry class! It's sheer madness. And then you see the plethora of growers using all these products with just nasty looking plants and all kinds of problems. How the hell are so many people having so many problems growing a damn plant? The most expensive light, the most expensive nutrients, the coolest hip today strain, and a crappy harvest. People throw so much money just to grow weed and the one thing many neglect is to obtain knowledge. A brief study of basic plant science would be more beneficial than watching some hack on youtube like so many do.


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Jun 23, 2020)

What's everyones opinion on dr earth fertilizer? My next run is going to be in coco with only dry amendments and thinking about going with this brand.


----------



## shackleferd (Jun 24, 2020)

FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH said:


> What's everyones opinion on dr earth fertilizer? My next run is going to be in coco with only dry amendments and thinking about going with this brand.


I started growing with Dr. Earth premium gold fertilizer mixed with coco/perlite for about a year with phenomenal results. Check out YT grower by the name of "Mr. Canucks Grow". He uses giagreen which is hard to find so i went with Dr. Earth.

1 cup per five gallons then top off with half a cup at the start of flower.


----------



## shackleferd (Jun 24, 2020)

Chem ferts i use DIY nutes, made it with hydrobuddy. I load it up with all the micro and macro nutes mj plants love, never had a problem. 

Organics i use Dr.Earth mixed in coco coir and perlite.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jun 24, 2020)

shackleferd said:


> Chem ferts i use DIY nutes, made it with hydrobuddy. I load it up with all the micro and macro nutes mj plants love, never had a problem.
> 
> Organics i use Dr.Earth mixed in coco coir and perlite.


Good stuff DIY nutes. I've made it to Jacks type of nutes, but not DIY yet.

Any suggestions for NPK ratios during the different stages of flower? Or PPM profiles.


----------



## 2com (Jun 24, 2020)

To date, fav is Jacks.


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Jun 24, 2020)

shackleferd said:


> I started growing with Dr. Earth premium gold fertilizer mixed with coco/perlite for about a year with phenomenal results. Check out YT grower by the name of "Mr. Canucks Grow". He uses giagreen which is hard to find so i went with Dr. Earth.
> 
> 1 cup per five gallons then top off with half a cup at the start of flower.


I watch his videos religiously. Never grown in coco, but will be next go around. Everyone says Dr Earth is the US equivalent of Gaia Green which is only sold in Canada, unless you want to pay ridiculous shipping.


----------



## shackleferd (Jun 25, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Good stuff DIY nutes. I've made it to Jacks type of nutes, but not DIY yet.
> 
> Any suggestions for NPK ratios during the different stages of flower? Or PPM profiles.


Straight from diy grow to diy bloom. No deficiencies, after mixing Ph is stable @ 5.8- 6.0, no condensates form, no bs. Plant has everything it needs nothing is skimmed or cut down to save a buck. $60 will last a lifetime, no joke.

Grow;
Nitrogen N = 240
Phosphorus P = 80
Potassium K = 179
Magnesium Mg = 120
Calcium Ca= 350
Sulfur S= 93
Iron Fe= 5
Manganese Mn= 2
Boron B = 1
Zinc Zn= .4
Copper Cu= .1
Molbdnum Mo= .09


Bloom;
Nitrogen N = 200
Potassium K = 300
Phosphorus P= 75
Magnesium Mg = 120
Calcium Ca= 350
Sulfur S= 93
Iron Fe= 5
Manganese Mn= 2
Boron B = 1
Zinc Zn= .4
Copper Cu= .1
Molbdnum Mo= .09

Calcium, iron, and magnesium are up a tad because im running with coco/perlite mix.


Substances used for Calculations; "bought on ebay or amazon, all legal"

Calcium Nitrate
Copper Sulfate
Iron DTPA "Chelated @ 10-11%"
Magnesium Sulfate "epson salt"
Manganese Sulfate
Potassium Monobasic Phosphate
Potassium Nitrate "stump remover at lowes"
Sodium Borate "borax"
Sodium Molybdate
Zinc Sulfate


----------



## Porky101 (Jun 29, 2020)

shackleferd said:


> Straight from diy grow to diy bloom. No deficiencies, after mixing Ph is stable @ 5.8- 6.0, no condensates form, no bs. Plant has everything it needs nothing is skimmed or cut down to save a buck. $60 will last a lifetime, no joke.
> 
> Grow;
> Nitrogen N = 240
> ...




I get a large S gross error. Does that mean it wont work? Im sure it will, your saying it does. 



What EC would you feed a 6FT plant with this feed?


----------



## shackleferd (Jun 30, 2020)

Porky101 said:


> I get a large S gross error. Does that mean it wont work? Im sure it will, your saying it does.
> 
> 
> 
> What EC would you feed a 6FT plant with this feed?



What program are you using to covert the ppms? Have you listed the substances before making the calculation? If not it will error. If you need to exact measurements for half gallon concentrate pm me and ill send it to yea along with some instructions.


----------



## Twohearted (Jun 30, 2020)

Another vote for Canna here, I have used the full line with both DWC and coco with very good results.
I use only the Canna line (coco currently) with only a little extra CalMag + cleated iron to help balance uptake since I am using RO water because the tap water is just to hard at my grow site. I know the price is high compared to a lot of other brands, especially for the Boost, but it is far and above the best line I have used. The line is easy to use, and the feeding schedule is simple and gives very consistent results.

I am on my second coco grow right now and so far it's going very well. I think I like coco better than DWC, so I will probably stick with it for the foreseeable future.

The only critical thing I could say about Canna other than the high price is I seem get slightly lower yields, but I would say that the flavor and aroma is better on the finished product, so I suppose I don't mind losing 5-10% yield for better quality.

I have seen many people suggest using just the A & B then a seemingly random assortment of other products.
While I am sure that many of them get good results with that approach I can't imagine that they are getting better results than just using the whole Canna line. Maybe they save a few bucks, but honestly the Boost is the only thing that's super expensive, and one bottle lasts me for 2 cycles in my 3 x 3 tent with 4 plants that yield between 12-14 ounces of primo flowers. It is money well spent as far as I am concerned since I have never been happier with the quality of my flowers.

Happy growing!


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (Jul 3, 2020)

Success Nutrients! That are the goods!


----------



## Sleez (Jul 5, 2020)

I also use Nukeheads from Cody. combined with fox farm nutes. The open sesame, beastie bloomz and Cha ching. Very good results and easy for beginners. Oh and I use flower fuel throughout the whole grow.


----------



## Gdp1 (Jul 5, 2020)

I normally grow organic but decided to give flora flex a try (nothing else).lets see what she does


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mr. B's Green trees.


----------



## newbplantgrower420 (Jul 5, 2020)

the cheapest kind. powder form.


----------



## Renfro (Jul 6, 2020)

Late to the party but I just figured I would throw in my 2 cents worth.

I personally LOVE the General Hydroponics Flora Trio. This product was developed in 1976. NASA uses it for growing plants in space (not cannabis unfortunately).

I have 30 years of growing under my belt, most all of that with the GH products. I have tried several other options and haven't found anything that works as good as GH for me. I do push things to the limits though.

As a grow consultant I have worked with many clients to improve their quality and/or yields. One thing has proven true, GH never lets me down. In side by sides it performs well in all cases, always at least as good and usually better than whatever they were using before.

So don't let fancy labels and manufacturer claims fool you. Give GH a try and see for yourself, it's good shit.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 6, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Late to the party but I just figured I would throw in my 2 cents worth.
> 
> I personally LOVE the General Hydroponics Flora Trio. This product was developed in 1976. NASA uses it for growing plants in space (not cannabis unfortunately).
> 
> ...


Maybe I need to get on the hydro train, and do a little side by side comparison with the organic no-till soil I'm messing with now, and some coco with the GH stuff in another pot.

Update:

Well, I just ordered the GH 3 part. If it's good enough for NASA, it's good enough for me.

I've got a couple bricks of coco, so I'll do a test with it and the GH. Am I missing anything Ren? I'm a hydro rookie.

I'll place my bets on Ren's system though. Vegas has the odds at 50-1. That means don't bet on me and my organic soil, lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

A great NPK ratio is my favorite nute line lol. Seriously though I like and use Canna, it works for me and easy to use. 1 part base veg, 1 part base flower nute. Few additives. Works for me. Here's my plants at day 30 of flower..


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

I use the terra line with cannazyme, rhizotonic, and boost. No pk-13/14. I also use plant success micros bennies and nectar of the Gods zues juice and aphrodities extraction carbon(its fructose and feeds my bennies)


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

and cal•mag every feeding, since I use r/o water.


----------



## rkmcdon (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm a big fan of down to earth. Especially their bio-live


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Jul 28, 2020)

Sleez said:


> I also use Nukeheads from Cody. combined with fox farm nutes. The open sesame, beastie bloomz and Cha ching. Very good results and easy for beginners. Oh and I use flower fuel throughout the whole grow.


That trio is very impressive I used to use it back in the day. I may go back to it.


----------



## Sleez (Jul 29, 2020)

1 week cured capstone romulan and dosidos. The venom og ended up being fluffy buds so I’m using it for oils and edibles. Going into flower it was already having problems so I expected that. But it looked good before I dried it. Romulan ended up being the highest yielding and most potent. Dosidos close second. The capstone is a sativa and I hate sativas so I could be bias on that. I’ll show pics of my current grow later tonight using vitagrow nutrients.


----------



## Osulax2131 (Aug 22, 2020)

Cropsalt for the win ..no cal mag needed ..2 part veg 2 part flower that’s its ..surprised no one has said mills ..see people crushing with it


----------



## collieBudz (Aug 22, 2020)

I’ve been using gh for years. Switched to advanced for a bit , but overall gg doesn’t disappoint. I grow in pure perlite , and I use floralicious plus, liquid and powder koolbloom, cal mag, gh flora btw 

here’s my current run, Hulkberry at beginning of week 6


----------



## Senokai (Sep 7, 2020)

I have been using Botanicare Pure Blend Pro grow and bloom recently. I really like it for its ease of use and one thing I noticed was how the root health noticeably better. Before that I was using GH products but I dont see that happening anymore.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 10, 2020)

Senokai said:


> I have been using Botanicare Pure Blend Pro grow and bloom recently. I really like it for its ease of use and one thing I noticed was how the root health noticeably better. Before that I was using GH products but I dont see that happening anymore.


I used Botanicare for years until Scotts bought them. I had to switch lines once that happened. I just can't bring myself to give money to Scotts, even if it is a good product. I wonder if it's the same formula it used to be or if Scotts switched it.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 10, 2020)

Don’t know if anyone’s mentioned Plant Magic but their organic range is awesome!

It’s UK based but can be found in Europe - not sure about the states.

these Autos are 1 month old from sprouting apart from the closest which just turned 3 weeks. Sorry about the sideways pic


----------



## Senokai (Sep 10, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> I used Botanicare for years until Scotts bought them. I had to switch lines once that happened. I just can't bring myself to give money to Scotts, even if it is a good product. I wonder if it's the same formula it used to be or if Scotts switched it.


Thats interesting I had no idea that they were owned by Scotts.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 10, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Thats interesting I had no idea that they were owned by Scotts.











$40 Million Cannabis Acquisition for Scotts Miracle-Gro


Scotts Miracle-Gro CEO Jim Hagedorn has made good on an earlier promise to invest big money in ancillary cannabis companies. Hagedorn announced in a conference call with investors that the lawn-care company signed a $40 million deal this week to acquire Botanicare, a marijuana nutrient and...




mjbizdaily.com


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 10, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> $40 Million Cannabis Acquisition for Scotts Miracle-Gro
> 
> 
> Scotts Miracle-Gro CEO Jim Hagedorn has made good on an earlier promise to invest big money in ancillary cannabis companies. Hagedorn announced in a conference call with investors that the lawn-care company signed a $40 million deal this week to acquire Botanicare, a marijuana nutrient and...
> ...


Damn they bought Gavita too! Miracle grow is gonna be all up in RIU to new growers in the near future lol


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 10, 2020)

Vitalink


----------



## Bunnybrew (Sep 12, 2020)

Sleez said:


> I also use Nukeheads from Cody. combined with fox farm nutes. The open sesame, beastie bloomz and Cha ching. Very good results and easy for beginners. Oh and I use flower fuel throughout the whole grow.


Nukeheads sucks. Never used them but I know they are bs


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 13, 2020)

Ive been running Proffesor Nutrients part a and b for a bit and I dont mind it might use something else eventually.


----------



## Sleez (Sep 14, 2020)

Bunnybrew said:


> Nukeheads sucks. Never used them but I know they are bs


This is a dumb ass statement right here.


----------



## Keesje (Sep 14, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> I used Botanicare for years until Scotts bought them.


What is wrong with Scotts?
I honestly have no idea, so I am not trolling or defending something or anything like that.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 14, 2020)

Keesje said:


> What is wrong with Scotts?
> I honestly have no idea, so I am not trolling or defending something or anything like that.


They market the cancer causing weed killer that is manufactured by Monsanto for one. Also, they make a lot of GMO seed, and have been fined by department of Ag for their sloppy GMO practices. I'm sure we could come up with a whole list of evil things they've done over the years.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 14, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> The market the cancer causing weed killer that is manufactured by Monsanto for one. Also, they make a lot of GMO seed, and have been fined by department of Ag for their sloppy GMO practices. I'm sure we could come up with a whole list of evil things they've done over the years.


With an annual revenue of $3+billion/year, i think they should just partner with phillip phillip Morris to star growing shit weed and get it over with


----------



## Koolbreez12 (Oct 9, 2020)

Qualitystoned said:


> 3 part gh flora series all the way through . First outdoor grow


Damn, good stuff homie! Looks extra fire, you did your thing


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 9, 2020)

Dr. Earth replaced my Megacrop for soil. 
GH MAXIBLOOM and Maxigrow for Hempy runs.

Fox Farm trio went in trash.


----------



## Bunnybrew (Oct 10, 2020)

Sleez said:


> This is a dumb ass statement right here.


Your a bitch. Nukeheads is a known scam. Bitch


----------



## Bunnybrew (Oct 10, 2020)

Sleez said:


> This is a dumb ass statement right here.


Your also to green to even be commenting on anything i post you little hoe. If your backing that "product" then your just a set of pussy lips that likes to get fucked. Catch some smoke motherfucker


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 10, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> I used Botanicare for years until Scotts bought them. I had to switch lines once that happened. I just can't bring myself to give money to Scotts, even if it is a good product. I wonder if it's the same formula it used to be or if Scotts switched it.


Thank you for pointing this out. I believe they bought GH as well and this alone is enough to switch over to something else. People really need to step up and quick supporting the bad guys.


----------



## NukaKola (Oct 10, 2020)

Been using Dyna-Gro for the last 6 years and it has served me great.

A gallon of Protekt, Foliage Pro & Bloom run me about $135 and it’s super concentrated.

Usually run 2-4ml/Gal


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 10, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Been using Dyna-Gro for the last 6 years and it has served me great.
> 
> A gallon of Protekt, Foliage Pro & Bloom run me about $135 and it’s super concentrated.
> 
> Usually run 2-4ml/Gal


$135 for 6 years worth of liquid nutes ain't too bad if that's your thing imo


----------



## NukaKola (Oct 10, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> $135 for 6 years worth of liquid nutes ain't too bad if that's your thing imo


I've gone through way more than that. Had a 10x20 greenhouse going on top of my indoor so I was going through nutes pretty quick. Tried some other brands but they were so diluted compared to DG that it ended up costing way more. 1ml of Foliage Pro is ~130 PPM. Doesn't require Cal Mag for coco either.


----------



## CikaBika (Oct 11, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Thank you for pointing this out. I believe they bought GH as well and this alone is enough to switch over to something else. People really need to step up and quick supporting the bad guys.


why 
are they bad??


----------



## Northwood (Oct 19, 2020)

I can't resist opining on this, even though I usually try to keep myself out of these threads.

The absolute best nutrient line is the biomass of the wonderful healthy cannabis plants I grew before. It has all the nutrients and minerals that are necessary for those growing that will replace them and they're in perfect balance for your grow already. It's the way nature works, but I think we've gotten so far from it, it's difficult to get yourself into these days.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 28, 2020)

ebcrew said:


> I've used fox farm for a long time, this grow I went with GH for the first time and I got to say it's confusing to use. Don't think I'll use it again. Usually the "grow" is high in N but in GH trio it has 2 parts and the micro has 5 or 6 I believe. Very confusing.


Just use the micro and bloom with the Lucas formula. Very easy... no confusion.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Thank you for pointing this out. I believe they bought GH as well and this alone is enough to switch over to something else. People really need to step up and quick supporting the bad guys.


They all get their raw materials from the same chemical factories. Scotts business ethic is no worse than a good amount of these cannabis specific companies and their false claims and sketchy marketing practices. 

In my opinion the guys selling seeds for $30 and the cannabis specific nutrient companies mixing MKP with water and selling it as a bloom additive for $25 a quart are just as bad. I buy what I need from the cheapest supplier. I don't care what company or brand it is. People get hung up on the wrong thing and then go and buy some flushing agent which is just sugar water because they think the company gives a damn about anything other than profit. I've never seen Scotts make as many false claims and outright lie about their products as I've seen in the cannabis industry from these so called "Good Guys".


----------



## ebcrew (Oct 28, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Just use the micro and bloom with the Lucas formula. Very easy... no confusion.


I went with lucas formula, edited it some according to what the plant needed. Very easy, and beautiful plants. I wont go back to FF nutes.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 28, 2020)

xtsho said:


> They all get their raw materials from the same chemical factories. Scotts business ethic is no worse than a good amount of these cannabis specific companies and their false claims and sketchy marketing practices.
> 
> In my opinion the guys selling seeds for $30 and the cannabis specific nutrient companies mixing MKP with water and selling it as a bloom additive for $25 a quart are just as bad. I buy what I need from the cheapest supplier. I don't care what company or brand it is. People get hung up on the wrong thing and then go and buy some flushing agent which is just sugar water because they think the company gives a damn about anything other than profit. I've never seen Scotts make as many false claims and outright lie about their products as I've seen in the cannabis industry from these so called "Good Guys".


I believe people do that tho because they don't know any better. Just like I didn't when I started. Lol


----------



## gardenfather (Oct 29, 2020)

GreenPlanet is my New Fav


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Oct 29, 2020)

xtsho said:


> They all get their raw materials from the same chemical factories. Scotts business ethic is no worse than a good amount of these cannabis specific companies and their false claims and sketchy marketing practices.
> 
> In my opinion the guys selling seeds for $30 and the cannabis specific nutrient companies mixing MKP with water and selling it as a bloom additive for $25 a quart are just as bad. I buy what I need from the cheapest supplier. I don't care what company or brand it is. People get hung up on the wrong thing and then go and buy some flushing agent which is just sugar water because they think the company gives a damn about anything other than profit. I've never seen Scotts make as many false claims and outright lie about their products as I've seen in the cannabis industry from these so called "Good Guys".


Blah blah, blah, blah blah blah blah . . . 

Why do you care so much, brotha? You know the secret. Let the idiots buy water. What skin is being removed from your back? None. The more people figure out what we know, the more we pay for nutes.. Shhhhhhhhh . . . 

The record is skipping like crazy. Can we please hit stop?


----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2020)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> Blah blah, blah, blah blah blah blah . . .
> 
> Why do you care so much, brotha? You know the secret. Let the idiots buy water. What skin is being removed from your back? None. The more people figure out what we know, the more we pay for nutes.. Shhhhhhhhh . . .
> 
> The record is skipping like crazy. Can we please hit stop?


Why?

How does what I post affect you? You're obviously highly intelligent. More so than most. So I don't understand why you would waste time worrying about some post I made about the evils I perceive to be rampant in the cannabis industry. That's just my opinion. People can take it or leave it. I'm not targeting specific companies. I'm not pointing fingers here and there. I'm just generalizing what I see occurring. If you disagree that's fine. But telling me to stop voicing my opinion? That's not something I'm willing to do.

So if my posts are not for your liking then just skip over them and smoke another bowl because I understand that you don't like me. For whatever reason I don't care. So you go your way and I'll go mine. No animosity here. 




It really doesn't matter what OUR favorite nutrient line is. The plants just want certain things and if you provide those in the right amounts you'll keep the plant happy and healthy.

This is what the plants favorite line is:

*Macro Nutrients*

Nitrogen
Phosphorus
Potassium

*Micro Nutrients*

Zinc (Zn)
Manganese (Mn)
Iron (Fe)
Boron (B)
Chlorine (Cl) "Yes chlorine is a micronutrient needed by cannabis plants"
Cobalt (Co)
Copper (Cu)
Molybdenum (Mb)
Silicon (Si)
Nickel (Ni)
Sodium (Na)

*Secondary Nutrients *

Magnesium (Mg)
Calcium (Ca)
Sulfur (S)

*Other elements used by the plant that are present in air and water*

Carbon (C)
Oxygen (O)
Hydrogen (H)


----------



## ISK (Nov 3, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Thank you for pointing this out. I believe they bought GH as well and this alone is enough to switch over to something else. People really need to step up and* quick supporting the bad guys*.


I'm not understanding what is meant by "*quick* supporting" 

or did you mean "quit supporting".....if this what you meant, then that's easier said than done when it comes to mega corporations such as Monsanto, as they tend to diversify. 

This is a list of some of the companies Monsanto owned before Bayer bought them out for $63 billion


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 3, 2020)

ISK said:


> I'm not understanding what is meant by "*quick* supporting"
> 
> or did you mean "quit supporting".....if this what you meant, then that's easier said than done when it comes to mega corporations such as Monsanto, as they tend to diversify.
> 
> ...


It's not difficult to avoid those products if you make conscious decision making with your purchases. I'm proud to boldly state that not one of those companies' products are currently in my home.


----------



## bodhipop (Nov 3, 2020)

ISK said:


> I'm not understanding what is meant by "*quick* supporting"
> 
> or did you mean "quit supporting".....if this what you meant, then that's easier said than done when it comes to mega corporations such as Monsanto, as they tend to diversify.
> 
> ...


My bad, I did mean quit supporting.
I appreciate you posting the list, this alone can make an impact on whoever reads this! It's definitely easier said than done but I'm going to try my best with the small amount of money I spend and keep telling others. I know what it's like to be so broke you just don't care though.


----------



## PizzaBob (Nov 5, 2020)

Been using Mills line up per the feed chart for one year now. Solid results and u only need A & B and one additive at a time. They have 3 but u don’t use them at same time. They also have a proprietary Si that u use throughout. So 4 different bottles need to be used at any given time. So even people using Lucas will offer use at least 3 if u check their custom recipes. And if you buy larger bottles not too bad on cost.


----------



## collieBudz (Nov 11, 2020)

Basically, most nute lines have what you need. Saying one is the best is a bit ridiculous .. youre plant can only be 100% healthy. It can’t be better than that, beyond the nutes it’s environment drying curing process everything together is a culminating factor into what your end product is.

that being said, I’ve used GH for years, it isn’t very expensive at all, I also use cal-mag, floralicious plus, rapid start, and both powder and liquid kool bloom.. I have a sizeable room and it costs me about 500$ Canadian a year... proven results, I’ve tried advanced and wasn’t impressed .. some friends swear by powder nutes but I haven’t really gone there.. I likeliquid at the cost it’s pretty negligible.
Try a bunch and you’ll see , results will be similar.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 11, 2020)

Earth Juice


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 21, 2020)

Northwood said:


> I can't resist opining on this, even though I usually try to keep myself out of these threads.
> 
> The absolute best nutrient line is the biomass of the wonderful healthy cannabis plants I grew before. It has all the nutrients and minerals that are necessary for those growing that will replace them and they're in perfect balance for your grow already. It's the way nature works, but I think we've gotten so far from it, it's difficult to get yourself into these days.


No, it isnt the "absolute best". How do you account for the nutrients that are cropped out? Do you have any soil anaylsis showing balanced base saturation and lux level chelated minerals following this practice?
That interpretation is only correct if you have perfect plants and if your soil biology is capable of mineralizing the stubble. . Otherwise you are continuously repeating the same deficiencies and excesses that were present to start with. 

Also excess K from mineralized canabis stubble is not ideal for the veg phase. Excess K blocking Ca is veg is a setup for future issues with insects and disease. Plants starting off with high nitrate from mineraliztion of stubble will overwhelm a young plants ability to convert the nitrate resulting in young plants that attract mites and aphids.


----------



## Northwood (Nov 21, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> No, it isnt the "absolute best". How do you account for the nutrients that are cropped out? Do you have any soil anaylsis showing balanced base saturation and lux level chelated minerals following this practice?
> That interpretation is only correct if you have perfect plants and if your soil biology is capable of mineralizing the stubble. . Otherwise you are continuously repeating the same deficiencies and excesses that were present to start with.
> 
> Also excess K from mineralized canabis stubble is not ideal for the veg phase. Excess K blocking Ca is veg is a setup for future issues with insects and disease. Plants starting off with high nitrate from mineraliztion of stubble will overwhelm a young plants ability to convert the nitrate resulting in young plants that attract mites and aphids.


I just want to know how adding plants back to the same soil it grew in adds more K than was originally there before growing anything. Knowing that plants do not sequester K from the air, I really question that assertion. I don't think I'm adding more K than the plants removed by recycling what grew before, but I guess opinions differ. One of the reasons I recycle is because I'm scared to death of having too much K build up in my soil. Recycling is a way of knowing that you're only adding that which was removed in the first place. Otherwise I could be in a situation where in each cycle, I add more K than was used by the plants if using alternative concentrated amendments which may affect me down the road. Plus organic material feeds the life in my soil. If it weren't added, what the heck are the bacteria, protozoans, worms, etc. gonna eat?

I did mention "healthy" cannabis plants for recycling material in my post you quoted. Obviously using unhealthy plants that lack a specific nutrient aren't going to address any deficiency in that nutrient. Common sense. Nature works by recycling and the mineralization of elements bound to complex organic molecules. Nitrogen, calcium, potash, potassium, magnesium, etc. all have their own cycles and the co-evolution of plants with fungi, bacteria, and a host of other organisms has made this possible. To me this is the "root" of organic growing - feed the soil, not the plants.

No idea what you're talking about with the mineralization of N and the eventual toxic formation of Nitrates as a result from just adding organic material as a mulch. Heck, some people even compost organic material and apply it directly to their soil! The reality is that most of the NH4+ that protozoans release after eating bacteria are intercepted by other bacteria. You need to watch the C:N ratio of whatever you add as organic material. Obviously 1" mulch of fresh chicken manure would be a bad idea, but serious... you suggest cannabis leaves will lead to a N toxicity condition? Seriously?

And as far as base saturation is concerned, I suspect building organic carbon in your soil with a high CEC and abundant biology will only result in a more positive outcome than otherwise. And plants do not convert nitrates. Bacteria do.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 21, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Why?
> 
> How does what I post affect you? You're obviously highly intelligent. More so than most. So I don't understand why you would waste time worrying about some post I made about the evils I perceive to be rampant in the cannabis industry. That's just my opinion. People can take it or leave it. I'm not targeting specific companies. I'm not pointing fingers here and there. I'm just generalizing what I see occurring. If you disagree that's fine. But telling me to stop voicing my opinion? That's not something I'm willing to do.
> 
> ...





Northwood said:


> I just want to know how adding plants back to the same soil it grew in adds more K than was originally there before growing anything. Knowing that plants do not sequester K from the air, I really question that assertion. I don't think I'm adding more K than the plants removed by recycling what grew before, but I guess opinions differ.. Otherwise I could be in a situation where in each cycle, I add more K than was used by the plants if using alternative concentrated amendments which may affect me down the road. Plus organic material feeds the life in my soil. If it weren't added, what the heck are the bacteria, protozoans, worms, etc. gonna eat?
> 
> I did mention "healthy" cannabis plants for recycling material in my post you quoted. Obviously using unhealthy plants that lack a specific nutrient aren't going to address any deficiency in that nutrient. Common sense. Nature works by recycling and the mineralization of elements bound to complex organic molecules. Nitrogen, calcium, potash, potassium, magnesium, etc. all have their own cycles and the co-evolution of plants with fungi, bacteria, and a host of other organisms has made this possible. To me this is the "root" of organic growing - feed the soil, not the plants.
> 
> No idea what you're talking about with the mineralization of N and the eventual toxic formation of Nitrates as a result from just adding organic material as a mulch. Heck, some people even compost organic material and apply it directly to their soil! The reality is that most of the NH4+ that protozoans release after eating bacteria are intercepted by other bacteria. You need to watch the C:N ratio of whatever you add as organic material. Obviously 1" mulch of fresh chicken manure would be a bad idea, but serious... you suggest cannabis leaves will lead to a N toxicity condition? Seriously?


 "One of the reasons I recycle is because I'm scared to death of having too much K build up in my soil. Recycling is a way of knowing that you're only adding that which was removed in the first place" Soil testing/sap testing is THE WAY to know your K situation. You're trying to tell me you know your K levels by recycling? "seriously" ? Without a test you're guessing. "scared to death"? Bro assuage your fears with data. Are you thinking that a steady K level from sprout to chop is best practice? It's not.

"It's the way nature works" no, you're mistaken. A grow room, a farm or a greenhouse isn't nature, it's a manipulated production based environment. A forest is how how nature works.

the root of "organic growing" "seriously"? That term is meaningless.

"Obviously using unhealthy plants that lack a specific nutrient aren't going to address any deficiency in that nutrient. Common sense."
To me, common sense would mean you posted up data showing balanced soil and mineral sufficiency. Instead you argue as if farming best practices follow your thinking. They don't. No farmer considers his stubble "absolute best" nutrition nor does any successful farmer imagine that it will supply the correct complement of nutrients for successive crops. Any nutrient deficiency or imbalance will be magnified by continuous incorporation of post harvest plant materials.

"No idea what you're talking about with the mineralization of N" I can see that. Do you know you plant nitrate levels by "recycling" lol. Sorry that's not possible. " *The reality* is that most of the NH4+ that protozoans release after eating bacteria are intercepted by other bacteria." By "the reality" you mean your simple beliefs. Do you have a biological assay of your substrate? Please put up your soil test showing super low nitrate or your sap test showing super low nitrate. "The reality" is that many growers have nitrate out the ass in soil and in plant sap. A good indication that nitrate is a ubiquitous problem is the endless discussion of spider mite solutions and other sap sucking insect concerns.

" but serious... you suggest cannabis leaves will lead to a N toxicity condition? Seriously?" LOL, the ellipsis is straight jackassery.
I'm not suggesting. I'm stating that over supplying nitrate to smaller or any plants that cannot convert it rapidly enough into amino N will result in plants with high nitrate inviting other deficiencies, insects and disease. This is basic botany. A plant's nutritional needs are not static over the course of a grow.

If you believe that substrate K or NO4 at 2 weeks should be the same or lower than a 6 week old or flowering plant then there is good news, you have a huge opportunity to improve your flowers.


----------



## Northwood (Nov 21, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> A plant's nutritional needs are not static over the course of a grow.
> 
> If you believe that substrate K or NO4 at 2 weeks should be the same or lower than a 6 week old or flowering plant then there is good news, you have a huge opportunity to improve your flowers.


It's pretty obvious that you have some sort of ideology that prevents you from accepting that the biological processes that occur outdoors in a forest or field cannot happen indoors, where the environment can be more controlled. I find that odd, but I accept that you have a very different point of view.

But I do take exception to your statement that crop stubble is harmful. Agriculture has changed in my country in recent decades. The holy grail among commercial operations is to have ample organic carbon continually cycling in their soil. Around here most big dairy farmers don't rough-till their corn stubble in the late fall anymore. Everything goes back on top of the soil except for the corn grain itself. Even smaller operations are starting to do this now as the equipment to do it gets a bit cheaper. Farm equipment stuff is expensive, so a change over to support less or no tillage has to pay for itself at some point. The fact is, it does and it's capitalism in action.

I'm not going to argue about the laws of conservation of quantity concerning phosphorus or any other substance because it would not be worth my time or yours.

But I quoted the part of your post above that actually interested me, that the "plants nutritional requirements are not static over the course of the grow". This is obviously true. However plants are fully capable of summoning certain bacteria in vaste armies that can actually modify their genetics to produce what the plant wants when they want it. Plants release certain "messenger" proteins that will mobilize bacteria, and the bacteria in-turn modify their genetic offspring through a mechanism called quorum sensing. Since bacteria multiply fast, if a cannabis plant is in need of extra nitrogen for example, it can have its availability increased within a couple of hours. 

Allowing my plants to get whatever nutrients it wants whenever it wants them is one of the reasons I went organic, because the nutritional requirements of the plants change over the course of the grow, and even during the time of day. Letting the plant decide is way better than someone deciding for it while thinking "well hmmm, should I use these flowering nutes now that stretch is almost ended, or wait a bit more? Let's try this PPM concentration then!". Good grief.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 21, 2020)

Northwood said:


> It's pretty obvious that you have some sort of ideology that prevents you from accepting that the biological processes that occur outdoors in a forest or field cannot happen indoors, where the environment can be more controlled. I find that odd, but I accept that you have a very different point of view.
> 
> But I do take exception to your statement that crop stubble is harmful. Agriculture has changed in my country in recent decades. The holy grail among commercial operations is to have ample organic carbon continually cycling in their soil. Around here most big dairy farmers don't rough-till their corn stubble in the late fall anymore. Everything goes back on top of the soil except for the corn grain itself. Even smaller operations are starting to do this now as the equipment to do it gets a bit cheaper. Farm equipment stuff is expensive, so a change over to support less or no tillage has to pay for itself at some point. The fact is, it does and it's capitalism in action.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMarshall (Nov 29, 2020)

I used Botanicare for a while then switched over to Advanced Nutrients Sensi-Grow and Bloom.


----------



## weed_weasel (Nov 29, 2020)

max316420 said:


> So have been using fox farm nutrients for years and I feel that there’s definitely some inconsistencies with grow big (magnesium mostly) and that fox farms feeding charts go way to heavy on the nutes. Thinking about switching to a different line cause I’m finding it impossible to hone in the correct ratios of ff in flowing. What’s your favorite nutrients and why?


I use the Green Planet line. Vitathrive, Dual Fuel. Massive Bloom and Dense. I follow the feed chart and have not had any issues. Also use Cal-Mag and Nutri+ Gold & Black humic acids. I grow in 5 gallon pots using Pro-Mix HP. I mix my solution in 4 litre jugs and when I'm done the nutrient PH always comes in at about 6.5 so I don't have to do the PH Up/Down thing. Been using them for a couple of years now.


----------



## Blakey (Dec 8, 2020)

Hawaiifire420 said:


> Was out of growing for few years and just started back up two years ago. So not to familiar with any new nutrients lines.
> 
> However in my opinion nothing compares to CANNA if you can afford it. Feed low dosage last while. Amazon/eBay have it reasonable priced.
> 
> ...


He on the money Canna All Day and like he say slight need for more n during stretch ect I throw in summit extra just for these weeks


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 8, 2020)

I recently switched to Jacks 321 and loving it. I buy cheap generic CalNit and Epsom Salts instead of Jacks brand, which saved quite a few pennies.

I've been mixing the dry nutes into a concentrated 2-part for easier mixing.

I add Armor Si to my RO water first, then the Jacks/Epsom concentration, followed by the CalNit solution. 

Last I add Bloom City Root Stimulator, which has kelp, fish, castings, microbes, fulvics, humics, etc. The stuff works great for hydro despire being organic.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 8, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> I recently switched to Jacks 321 and loving it. I buy cheap generic CalNit and Epsom Salts instead of Jacks brand, which saved quite a few pennies.
> 
> I've been mixing the dry nutes into a concentrated 2-part for easier mixing.
> 
> ...


Not to mention it's full cycle. Or you can do mkp. Jacks is the best imo!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 8, 2020)

Depends on if I use chemicals, or organic. And organic can be done a few ways. Living Soil, Guanos ect.

For Chemicals I lhe

Hydro-Gardens
Chem-Gro.
4-20-39
15.5-0-0= Calcium Nitrate
Epsom Salts
In n 8 weeks strain Ill use MPK-( 0-52-34 ) from weeks 2.5- week 4.

Then week 5-6 they get an Epsom Salts Boost.
Weeks 7-8 they are fed around 50%

Organic I like to combine
Crab Meal
Peruvian Seabird Guano
Veg
Flowering formulas
Kelp Meal
Langbenite-0-0-22 aka Sul Po Mag... Sulfur, Magnesium, Potassium, and Magnesium.. No more than 3tsp per 1cu/ft soil. Is neutral PH.
Oyster Shells
Biochar
Sphagnum Moss
Perlite
Vermiculite
2/3 Calcitic Lime x 1/3 Dolomite Lime ratio
Clackamass Coot Compost

I try and get the formula as a 1-1-2 ratio

As was stated above.

If the soil is fertile, the plant will simply take what it needs from the soil at all stages of growth. With this method one may use some teas every now and then, but less is more in many cases.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Sounds like you got it dialed in.. I'm still trying to learn the organic thing. Funny thing is, everybody told me hydro was hard to learn and I should do soil first. I feel running a dwc bucket is much easier than doing organic in soil. I can visibly see and control variables like ph and ec. I know it's a feed the soil, not the plant thing, but I still got a ways to go in my learning.


----------



## Blakey (Dec 8, 2020)

Life is a dice jus cus you role get a six don’t mean il get a six every one will have diff results regardless same nutes ect


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Blakey said:


> Life is a dice jus cus you role get a six don’t mean il get a six every one will have diff results regardless same nutes ect


To a certain degree yes, but it helps when the dice aren't loaded against you. Pretty much any line of nutes can and will work. It's how you use them and how to do it the most economically.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 8, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Not to mention it's full cycle. Or you can do mkp. Jacks is the best imo!


I have some powered PK booster left to add during flower as well. I should have mentioned that.


----------



## Northwood (Dec 8, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Sounds like you got it dialed in.. I'm still trying to learn the organic thing. Funny thing is, everybody told me hydro was hard to learn and I should do soil first. I feel running a dwc bucket is much easier than doing organic in soil. I can visibly see and control variables like ph and ec. I know it's a feed the soil, not the plant thing, but I still got a ways to go in my learning.


TBH it's not as hard as you think. I came from soil, and decided to get into hydro for several years, and now back into soil but organic soil for the last decade or so. I'd suggest heading to the organic section of the forum if you're interested.

Also I have no idea why a post titled "your favorite nutrient line" is on Advanced 'Marijuana' (sic) section here. I'm pretty sure Ammonium Nitrate in a liquid is the same regardless of the stupid cartoon drawing on the plastic bottle. But it seems anything to do with cannabis attracts the ridiculou$.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Northwood said:


> TBH it's not as hard as you think. I came from soil, and decided to get into hydro for several years, and now back into soil but organic soil for the last decade or so. I'd suggest heading to the organic section of the forum if you're interested.
> 
> Also I have no idea why a post titled "your favorite nutrient line" is on Advanced 'Marijuana' (sic) section here. I'm pretty sure Ammonium Nitrate in a liquid is the same regardless of the stupid cartoon drawing on the plastic bottle. But it seems anything to do with cannabis attracts the ridiculou$.


I'm terrible with watering. I either overwater or underwater. That's what mostly keeps me from going organic. I can automate hydro. Lol


----------



## Northwood (Dec 8, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I'm terrible with watering. I either overwater or underwater. That's what mostly keeps me from going organic. I can automate hydro. Lol


Have you looked into Blumats? TBH I don't use them and hand water, but I'm not a commercial grower - just one 5X5 tent. I don't overwater because any excess water I give will filter through occasionally and pool at the tent floor. But it's not much, usually like a few ounces which quickly gets absorbed back into the pot within 5 minutes or so. Once you have good healthy soil with natural drainage, I'm not sure if it's even possible to even overwater it unless you leave your pot standing in a foot of water for several days.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Northwood said:


> Have you looked into Blumats? TBH I don't use them and hand water, but I'm not a commercial grower - just one 5X5 tent. I don't overwater because any excess water I give will filter through occasionally and pool at the tent floor. But it's not much, usually like a few ounces which quickly gets absorbed back into the pot within 5 minutes or so. Once you have good healthy soil with natural drainage, I'm not sure if it's even possible to even overwater it unless you leave your pot standing in a foot of water for several days.


Yea... I'm actually going to go with water rings. I got a small water pump, valves and timer. Should do the trick.


----------



## Blazin Budz (Dec 11, 2020)

Thegermling said:


> I love how megacrop is a one part nutrient. Horticulture lighting group is about to bust out a nutrient line soon. I hope it’s a one part and maybe cheaper than megacrop.



Is this still a thing? I'd love to try a line made by a LED company. They'd probably get the ratios right for people with quantum boards so I wouldn't have to add Cal-Mag to every line I run. HLG is a top company, I know they wouldn't come out with some BS if they dropped a nutrient line but I cant seem to find anything on it.

As to the OP's question. Im on the Megacrop train right now. I prefer dry nutrients that i can just weigh out and mix. I only add Cal-Mag to the megacrop. Simple and effective. 

I also got a batch of FloraFlex nutrients that I haven't tried out yet. Im hoping to run them side by side against the Megacrop on my next run since ill be running all clones of the same genetics.


----------



## sallygram (Dec 11, 2020)

I mostly mix my own nutes, but I randomly buy GH Trio when I am lazy, and I constantly buy things with real cool labels and use them wrongly just because I didn't read the label and liked the picture (damn you fox farm!) I do use AH rooting beneficials (Tarantula, Piranha, and Voodoo Juice) pretty much every grow. I will admit I do constantly have Cal Mag issues and sometime Iron issues but I can usually dial them in within a week.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 11, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> Is this still a thing? I'd love to try a line made by a LED company. They'd probably get the ratios right for people with quantum boards so I wouldn't have to add Cal-Mag to every line I run. HLG is a top company, I know they wouldn't come out with some BS if they dropped a nutrient line but I cant seem to find anything on it.
> 
> As to the OP's question. Im on the Megacrop train right now. I prefer dry nutrients that i can just weigh out and mix. I only add Cal-Mag to the megacrop. Simple and effective.
> 
> I also got a batch of FloraFlex nutrients that I haven't tried out yet. Im hoping to run them side by side against the Megacrop on my next run since ill be running all clones of the same genetics.


I've never heard of anyone adding CalMag to Jack 321. Just sayin.


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 12, 2020)

I've used 3 nutrients fairly extensively and haven't noticed any significant difference between them, I use canna a+b and ionic atm and like them both, I've also used bio nova a+b with good results.
I think just giving them the right amount is more important providing its a quality recognised nutrient.


----------



## Northwood (Dec 12, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> I've never heard of anyone adding CalMag to Jack 321. Just sayin.


TBH I use LED lighting and I never used CalMag before. It makes me wonder if I'm missing out since if you follow Reddit apparently anything wrong with your plant is caused by a lack of it.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 12, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> I've never heard of anyone adding CalMag to Jack 321. Just sayin.


There would be no reason to with 321. It contains calnit and magsulfate. You would be overdosing cal,mag, nitrogen, and sulfur.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 12, 2020)

Northwood said:


> TBH I use LED lighting and I never used CalMag before. It makes me wonder if I'm missing out since if you follow Reddit apparently anything wrong with your plant is caused by a lack of it.


If it's not broke, don't fix it. Lol


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 12, 2020)

Northwood said:


> TBH I use LED lighting and I never used CalMag before. It makes me wonder if I'm missing out since if you follow Reddit apparently anything wrong with your plant is caused by a lack of it.


Yeah. Flavor/terpenes. LMAO


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 12, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> There would be no reason to with 321. It contains calnit and magsulfate. You would be overdosing cal,mag, nitrogen, and sulfur.


That was kind of my point, albeit a bit tongue in cheek.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 12, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> That was kind of my point, albeit a bit tongue in cheek.


You are correct sir. Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## NightOwlBono (Dec 13, 2020)

one thing I don't think anyone has brought up in this thread. I've used many different brands over the years organic,synthetic,powder.
Everyone should go back and try the very first lineup they ever dropped for a NEW fancier one.

The way I see it is, if your a good gardener is doesn't really matter which lineup you use. Every grow you get better,more experience,bigger yields.
I think people get mixed up and when they get better at knowing what a plant wants they assume the better quality or yield was attributed to this new fertilizer and not them dialing in their grow space or learning new grow techniques


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 13, 2020)

NightOwlBono said:


> one thing I don't think anyone has brought up in this thread. I've used many different brands over the years organic,synthetic,powder.
> Everyone should go back and try the very first lineup they ever dropped for a NEW fancier one.
> 
> The way I see it is, if your a good gardener is doesn't really matter which lineup you use. Every grow you get better,more experience,bigger yields.
> I think people get mixed up and when they get better at knowing what a plant wants they assume the better quality or yield was attributed to this new fertilizer and not them dialing in their grow space or learning new grow techniques


The first cannabis plant I grew decades ago was grown in basic potting soil using Miracle Grow, plus Maxicrop Liquid Seaweed. The grow turned out pretty good, but I have zero interest in ever using Miracle Grow again. What I did learn from that first grow however, is that a combination of salt fertilizers plus organic amendments works wonders. I've always been a big fan of sea kelp, and still use some form of it in my grows today.


----------



## NightOwlBono (Dec 13, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> The first cannabis plant I grew decades ago was grown in basic potting soil using Miracle Grow, plus Maxicrop Liquid Seaweed. The grow turned out pretty good, but I have zero interest in ever using Miracle Grow again. What I did learn from that first grow however, is that a combination of salt fertilizers plus organic amendments works wonders. I've always been a big fan of sea kelp, and still use some form of it in my grows today.


Hey that's fair support and give your money to whoever you feel is right.
I also avoid MG,Scott's,and the company's I know they own, but it's hard and changes each year.

As long as we all know you can grow great plants with any brand. we should all be friends and spread the knowledge


----------



## go go kid (Dec 13, 2020)

ive gotta say im very happy with the results so far with intence nutrients organic grow and bloom. just wish my camra card port on my laptop hadent gone titts up on me or i could show you


----------



## scoobyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

Canna all the way.Dutch pro is decent also in my opinion


----------



## Gleny88 (Jan 13, 2021)

I have used Canna, Ionic, Advanced, Cyco, house and gardens,botanicare, and foxfarm I kinda mix and match additives from different lines. But as far as base goes idk... I think like most the base is kinda the same. I do like advanced Sensi grow and bloom a lot and really phs my water to the sweet spot automatically. However it doesn’t stay stable more than 80-90 hours. Ionic base is about the same but will hold my numbers a wee bit longer. I would say if you use recirculating ionic takes the cake as I noticed it just really is consistent ph wise and doesn’t fluctuate. It’s hard to say I have never done side by side grows with diffrent lines using same exact recipe. Everyone has there favorite and will argue facts. Most of the stuff now I feel like is defiantly geared towards cannabis cultivation I feel like and nutrients have come along way. Some of the products these companies market I feel like are not needed necessarily and could be a waste of money. However with the various forms of growing hydroponics and diffrent garden conditions ones man trash may be another mans treasure. I personally like advanced and Ionic but I think ionic is cheaper and a wee bit more stable when I run rockwool recirculating. However I only run to waste top feed now so it doesn’t really matter. To each his own. And like I said I kinda pull additives from various company’s and have my own little mix I like. But this switches from garden to garden as conditions aren’t the same in each room. I do also like the simplicity of ionic. I have been growing indoor cannabis for a long while now.. and I think the nutrient lines have all come along way and it makes me super excited and happy to see all these people getting excellent results with different lines. I think it’s just amazing!


----------



## Tht_Blk_Guy27 (Mar 10, 2021)

Osulax2131 said:


> Cropsalt for the win ..no cal mag needed ..2 part veg 2 part flower that’s its ..surprised no one has said mills ..see people crushing with it


Are you using it for coco, soil or hydro???


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 11, 2021)

So far all is good


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So far all is good View attachment 4850146


Where's the K?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Where's the K?


Not in there ha ha ha


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not in there ha ha ha


Clearly. I'm not sure I understand that nute line. I feel like the last thing I would want from a nute is something low in N, high in P, and zero K. What am I missing?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Mar 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Not in there ha ha ha


Kelp meal would do well with that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Clearly. I'm not sure I understand that nute line. I feel like the last thing I would want from a nute is something low in N, high in P, and zero K. What am I missing?


I'm not sure if I can tell you the he was the science behind it and giving out bro science is not cool so I can tell you that I do not like pounding the plant with nitrogen and I do add other stuff like volcanic ash and a few other things I will say that the ladies are healthy sorry I could not give you more information about it


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 12, 2021)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Kelp meal would do well with that


The list of ingredients has kelp meal as one of them, which is a bit confusing. 


Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm not sure if I can tell you the he was the science behind it and giving out bro science is not cool so I can tell you that I do not like pounding the plant with nitrogen and I do add other stuff like volcanic ash and a few other things I will say that the ladies are healthy sorry I could not give you more information about it


I'd be more worried about excessive P than excessive N to be honest. K is pretty important when it comes to flowering.


----------



## Tht_Blk_Guy27 (Mar 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Clearly. I'm not sure I understand that nute line. I feel like the last thing I would want from a nute is something low in N, high in P, and zero K. What am I missing?


Nectar of the gods is Calcium based to my knowledge. I've noticed the correlation of people using nectar and RO water and not needing to using cal mag and wondered for months what the connection was. It's also why their ph range is specifically to allow optimal absorption from calcium based feed


----------



## MurDog (Mar 25, 2021)

Look up the OCGFAM show on youtube for hundreds of videos on using this line! It’s absolutely the best stuff out there! Also by far the best customer service of ANY business I’ve ever dealt with, period!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2021)

4-20-39 from these fine folks;






Hydro-Gardens | Serving the Greenhouse industry since 1968







hydro-gardens.com


----------



## CarlBrutananadilewski (Apr 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Earth Juice has served me well. I prefer organics.


I've been looking for more info from that company but it's like they stopped growing or something


----------



## CarlBrutananadilewski (Apr 14, 2021)

Mollywhopper said:


> Floranova, you'll never want to use anything else


Just curious why you like floranova series?


----------



## Ningen (Apr 15, 2021)

Jack's classic for synthetic/home made ewc for organic.


----------



## volcanoOFhistory (Apr 15, 2021)

Dyna grow foliage pro/ bloom.


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 21, 2021)

Dutch Master Commercial Line


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 23, 2021)

I have been using Remo Nutrients they've been alright compared to FoxFarm Line I had, I just got my order from Perfect Grower of their 3-Part for Soft Water + Free Foliar and Silica , Website has a week by week chart and mixing charts . Excited to use it


----------



## xtsho (Apr 23, 2021)

My favorite doesn't really matter. All these branded nutrients basicaly contain the same things in slightly different amounts. Most have you overfeeding if you follow their feeding charts.

Here's what the plant likes.

Nitrogen (N)
Phosphorus (P)
Potassium (K)
Magnesium (Mg)
Calcium (Ca)
Sulfur (S)
Zinc (Zn)
Manganese (Mn)
Iron (Fe)
Boron (B)
Chlorine (Cl)
Cobalt (Co)
Copper (Cu)
Molybdenum (Mb)
Silicon (Si)
Nickel (Ni)


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Apr 23, 2021)

Lately I've simplified to DynaGro Foilage Pro for veg and GH FloraNova Bloom for flower. Both are one bottle complete formulations. I'd previously used GH 3 part with fine results as well. Since DynaGro and FloraNova are much more concentrated than the GH 3 part, I've stuck with them for the better value.


----------



## tkmk (Apr 23, 2021)

Mills pays the bills! Lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 23, 2021)

Just switched to the Flora line from Botanicare. Good results so far, but we'll see on the final weight.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Apr 23, 2021)

RocketBoy said:


> I've been running the GH flora series for years now, I tried others (AN, Megacrop V1&V2, Dutch Master, X nutrients) but I always went back for the GH. I'm going to test out Dyna gro soon, I'm Hoping to find some great results.


I can't help but coming back to NASA using them as their product of choice. If it's good enough for a rocket scientist it's good enough for me!


----------



## CarlBrutananadilewski (Apr 25, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> I can't help but coming back to NASA using them as their product of choice. If it's good enough for a rocket scientist it's good enough for me!


What does nasa use?


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Apr 26, 2021)

CarlBrutananadilewski said:


> What does nasa use?


GH nutrients


----------



## Therrion (Apr 26, 2021)

Jack's 321 and never looked back ....


----------



## CarlBrutananadilewski (Apr 28, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> GH nutrients


Wow if they use it... The 3 part liquid system?


----------



## CarlBrutananadilewski (Apr 28, 2021)

Therrion said:


> Jack's 321 and never looked back ....


I'll have to look that one up is that from the same guy that makes all the organic pesticides and stuff?


----------



## Therrion (Apr 29, 2021)

CarlBrutananadilewski said:


> I'll have to look that one up is that from the same guy that makes all the organic pesticides and stuff?


Nope, It's made by JR Peter's. No marketing schemes and flashy bottles. Powdered and simple to use, no bullshit. My plants have never looked better. I even use their nutrients for my 1/8th acre vegetable/herb garden drip lines.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2021)

Therrion said:


> Nope, It's made by JR Peter's. No marketing schemes and flashy bottles. Powdered and simple to use, no bullshit. My plants have never looked better. I even use their nutrients for my 1/8th acre vegetable/herb garden drip lines.


Which mix do you use? The 5-11-26? What ratios do you run in veg and bloom?


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 1, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Which mix do you use? The 5-11-26? What ratios do you run in veg and bloom?


Jacks 321 is always a 3:2:1 ratio of Jacks 5-12-26:CalNit:Epsom


----------



## ricman (May 1, 2021)

I make my own....organic all the way baby!!!!


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Jacks 321 is always a 3:2:1 ratio of Jacks 5-12-26:CalNit:Epsom


Sounds good. I ran a similar mix from hydro-gardens.com and it worked great.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (May 1, 2021)

ricman said:


> I make my own....organic all the way baby!!!!


is it possible for you to point me in the direction of some information on how you come up with your recipes. Really looking to go all organic this next grow. Like would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ricman (May 1, 2021)

Sticky.Fingers said:


> Is that a soil grow mate?


100% organic living soil grower.....30 gallon pots with red worms and a cover crop.


----------



## tkufoS (May 1, 2021)

ricman said:


> 100% organic living soil grower.....30 gallon pots with red worms and a cover crop.


What kind of light is in the background ?


----------



## ricman (May 1, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> What kind of light is in the background ?


rocking a 600 Watt HPS in the back there....hopefully i can replace it with another of the Optic Slim 650S...if the budget permits.


----------



## tkufoS (May 2, 2021)

ricman said:


> rocking a 600 Watt HPS in the back there....hopefully i can replace it with another of the Optic Slim 650S...if the budget permits.


I use hps . I thought that's what it was. Cheap led's ain't good and Good led's ain't cheap imo


----------



## ricman (May 2, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I use hps . I thought that's what it was. Cheap led's ain't good and Good led's ain't cheap imo


You got that right!!!!


----------



## xtsho (May 2, 2021)

Sticky.Fingers said:


> GH is in business with bayer-monsato. Fuck using their shit.


GH falls under the Hawthorne Gardening which is owned by Scotts Miracle-Gro. The only business Scotts has with Bayer is that they are the exclusive distributor of RoundUp.

Scotts also owns Botanicare, Mother Earth, Sun Systems, Gavita, Titan Controls, Can Filters, and a bunch of other companies. All of those companies were acquired and have basically been left to run their business as they had with the same employee's. Those employees have nothing to do with Bayer. Boycotting companies just because they're owned by another company you think is the Big Bad Wolf only hurts the little guy because if sales go down they will lay off employees that are just like you and me trying to make a living and survive.

Scotts was also the biggest backer of the legalization efforts in New Jersey and New York. Dumping over $1 million into the successful effort.

Cannabis is big business. And big business is moving in. That will benefit growers by driving the cost of growing supplies down. People can hate all they want but Scotts is doing more for cannabis than many. They might be profit motivated but who isn't? Without deep pockets like Scotts. legalization efforts in many states would not have advanced as they have.

"The products we design and sell have one thing in common––they help people express themselves by gardening and growing plants. We understand that expression is deeply personal. Indeed, we know that some of our consumers use our products to grow cannabis for their personal enjoyment or for the plant’s medical benefits. 

As the leading provider of nutrients, plant supplements, growing media, air filtration and lighting used for hydroponic and indoor growing, our company is unique in its ability to help people who choose to produce cannabis authorized under state-law."






Our viewpoint—cannabis legalization - ScottsMiracle-Gro: Gardening resources, advice and tips.


The products we design and sell have one thing in common––they help people express themselves by gardening and growing plants. We understand that expression is deeply personal. Indeed, we know that some of our consumers use our products to grow cannabis for their personal enjoyment or for the...




scottsmiraclegro.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> GH falls under the Hawthorne Gardening which is owned by Scotts Miracle-Gro. The only business Scotts has with Bayer is that they are the exclusive distributor of RoundUp.
> 
> Scotts also owns Botanicare, Mother Earth, Sun Systems, Gavita, Titan Controls, Can Filters, and a bunch of other companies. All of those companies were acquired and have basically been left to run their business as they had with the same employee's. Those employees have nothing to do with Bayer. Boycotting companies just because they're owned by another company you think is the Big Bad Wolf only hurts the little guy because if sales go down they will lay off employees that are just like you and me trying to make a living and survive.
> 
> ...


I love Grow-More Seagrow. all purpose and flower and bloom. Contains the same Urea we drain in the morning. So some controversy over the whole organic thing. But pennies on the dollar and 14 years faithful.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 2, 2021)

Sticky.Fingers said:


> Maybe Roundup ready cannabis seeds are a good thing right?


The terrifying reality is your neighbors manicured lawn has been steadily feeding household.

Organics folks.


----------



## Relaxed (May 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> My favorite doesn't really matter. All these branded nutrients basicaly contain the same things in slightly different amounts. Most have you overfeeding if you follow their feeding charts.
> 
> Here's what the plant likes.
> 
> ...


This is great info. Well said to the point but why not take it a step forward and provide an organic veg and bloom nuts that support these exact nutrients. You have gone this far? Thanks


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (May 2, 2021)

Been using GH Products for many years they’ve never let me down. If it’s not broke don’t fix it, Right? Heard great things about Jacks


----------



## xtsho (May 2, 2021)

Relaxed said:


> This is great info. Well said to the point but why not take it a step forward and provide an organic veg and bloom nuts that support these exact nutrients. You have gone this far? Thanks


Good question. But I have an answer.

I can provide all the plant needs with a simple dry nutrient when growing with salts.

Now as far as organic nutrients. Well I am switching over slowly to organic soil and nutrients but I won't be using any nutrient product. Other than building a decent soil with organic amendments I'll be using FPJ, SST, LAB, IMO, etc... All things that I brew and make myself. I'm done paying for dry or bottled nutrients.

It won't work for everyone but if you have a yard you can pretty much make everything you need to feed your plants. Collect your own microbes, make fertilizer from weeds, etc...


----------



## xtsho (May 2, 2021)

Sticky.Fingers said:


> Maybe Roundup ready cannabis seeds are a good thing right?


Where did that come from? You started with GH and now you've moved to RoundUp ready seeds.

Don't by GH products. But they have nothing to do with Bayer or the exclusive distribution agreement Scotts made with Monsanto years ago before GH was even purchased by Scotts.

GH makes better products than many of the smaller cannabis specific companies and their 12 bottles of overpriced water.


----------



## Relaxed (May 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Good question. But I have an answer.
> 
> I can provide all the plant needs with a simple dry nutrient when growing with salts.
> 
> ...


Good and all that but many don't have the time to devote. Trying to dial in a hobby of many that need my time. Therefore the search for organic nuts in simple bad assery easy spoon full nuts bi weekly to monthly continues. After seabird guano appears not available in pellet form as it was in the past next nut search continues. Jobe organics bulb bloom is in experiment with super grow plant habits and not yet finished testing positive now. Noting differences in plant grow, color, bud and frost results tweaks. No interest in becoming more involved in building raw soil. Actually enjoy the search for simple badassery gardaning easily managed dialed in repeatable with minor tweaks, I am finding less involved by humans the better plants like it. .... thanks


----------



## xtsho (May 2, 2021)

Relaxed said:


> Good and all that but many don't have the time to devote. Trying to dial in a hobby of many that need my time. Therefore the search for organic nuts in simple bad assery easy spoon full nuts bi weekly to monthly continues. After seabird guano appears not available in pellet form as it was in the past next nut search continues. Jobe organics bulb bloom is in experiment with super grow plant habits and not yet finished testing positive now. Noting differences in plant grow, color, bud and frost results tweaks. No interest in becoming more involved in building raw soil. Actually enjoy the search for simple badassery gardaning easily managed dialed in repeatable with minor tweaks, I am finding less involved by humans the better plants like it. .... thanks


Look into Down To Earth.

They make organic liquid and dry blends.






Liquid Fertilizer







downtoearthfertilizer.com






I know people using just Alaska Fish that are growing trees. The problem with many of these organic bottled nutrients out there is they split everything up forcing you to buy a bunch of different bottles to get everything you need just like most other nutrient companies.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 2, 2021)

RAW also like Remos and Gaia.


----------



## xtsho (May 2, 2021)

Sticky.Fingers said:


> Another Hawthorne owned company. Are you a Hagedorn shill or what?


You're thinking of Mother Earth. 

And if you're going to make a post you should check to make sure that what you're posting is accurate.

*Down To Earth™ began in Eugene, Oregon, in 1977* in response to the growing segment of American consumers who were looking for alternatives to plastic and synthetic materials.






About Us







downtoearthfertilizer.com










Sticky.Fingers said:


> Do you understand the fall out effects of supporting a company like Hawthorne?
> 
> These wankers will supply Walmart with cheaper bulk hydroponics and the local stores won't be able to compete. Then you lose market diversity which drives innovation and supports local economies.


I'm not concerned with a majority of these so called local shops that are shipping product worldwide. And I bet if you go to your local shop they'll be selling GH, Botanicare, and other products from the Big Bad Wolf. Why are you not ranting about those local shops that carry all these products that you find so abhorrent? They sell them because they make a profit. They could care less about some inconsequential distant tie they might have with the Bayer company.

As far as market diversity, if you're talking about all the overpriced bottled water companies targeting cannabis growers they are not needed. A different label, different name, ingredients all from the same factories owned by big ag. 

You sound like the guy that just hates a company like Bayer/Monsanto because you think they're damaging the planet. And you might be right. But at the same time do you drive a car and use gasoline? Turn on lights in your house? If you do any of those things then your paying companies that are damaging the planet for their products.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> You're thinking of Mother Earth.
> 
> And if you're going to make a post you should check to make sure that what you're posting is accurate.
> 
> ...


I hate Bayer/Monsanto. I do drive a car, but the most recent car I bought was electric. My power company gets most of it's electricity from the solar grid. I'm not perfect, but I try. Every bit helps.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 2, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I hate Bayer/Monsanto. I do drive a car, but the most recent car I bought was electric. My power company gets most of it's electricity from the solar grid. I'm not perfect, but I try. Every bit helps.


Scary are the miles of Monsuko test fields in S Mi and N IN. And some tales I can't tell painting their things.


----------



## Relaxed (May 3, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Look into Down To Earth.
> 
> They make organic liquid and dry blends.
> 
> ...


Thanks, after a quick look over it ridiculous trying to find exactly the needed nuts? Like putting a dam puzzle together. Still confused....


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 4, 2021)

Relaxed said:


> Thanks, after a quick look over it ridiculous trying to find exactly the needed nuts? Like putting a dam puzzle together. Still confused....


People think organic growing is easy. To me it's way easier to do hydro proper than it is to do organic growing proper.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> People think organic growing is easy. To me it's way easier to do hydro proper than it is to do organic growing proper.


Both have their advantage and their challenges.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (May 30, 2021)

dynagro foliage pro/ bloom and rest of the dyna line.


----------

